# Lets get some good sunrise/sunset pictures....



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

ADDITION BY CD

THIS HAS BECOME AB OUTSTANDING THREAD. I HAVE DECIDED TO MAKE IT A STICKY. I ENCOURAGE ANYONE AND EVERYONE WHO WISHES TO PARTICIPATE TO FEEL FREE TO POST. STEPS TO POSTING ARE HERE: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/28958-steps-posting-pictures.html

FOR THOSE THAT SIMPLY WANT TO LOOK, GO AHEAD. IF THESE PAGES DON'T GET YOU EXCITED ABOUT BOATING, NOTHING WILL. RELAX AND ENJOY.

- CD

Ill post this to counteract my thread about crushing the boat.

Lets post up some good sunrise/sunset pictures.

I took this one lastnight.


----------



## MMR (Oct 5, 2007)

*Sunrise*

Eagle Cove, Magothy River


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

These are some of my favourites.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Here's a sunrise over Martha's Vineyard from Tarpaulin Cove for ya.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Here Ya Go. Lake Norman, NC in the Fall


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Sun sets





































Sunrises



























more coming


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sun set





































Sunraise


----------



## MMR (Oct 5, 2007)

*Early Morning*

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## SailKing1 (Feb 20, 2002)

Leaning against the mast about halfway between St Johns and Turks islands







.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Sunset...










- CD


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Sailingdog!!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Cam


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

When I remember Ill post where.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

Northwest of Bermuda:


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Sailingdog again...


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Hawaii at Sunset


----------



## tomaz_423 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Not much of a picture, but very nice memories on this sunrise.*
*This was after excellent night passage in Adriatic.*
*Both pictures were taken within one minute.*


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

TJK










THE END


----------



## T37SOLARE (Feb 1, 2008)

*Oxford, MD*









* Onancock, VA *









* Cape Charles, VA *









* Cape Charles, VA *


----------



## Robby Barlow (Apr 23, 2006)

One of the things I most like to see at sunset... 

Sunset preference


----------



## welshwind (Feb 27, 2005)

*Sailing across Lake Michigan at sunrise*

I posted this elsewhere earlier this week. Sunrise last Thursday heading east to Holland Michigan.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

About 120 miles west of Florida.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

___________________


----------



## CLucas (Feb 10, 2007)

Hempstead Harbour Club
Glen Cove, NY (Long Island Sound)


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Northport, Michigan


----------



## Whampoa (Jun 29, 2008)

Sunset over Silver Lake, Ocracoke Island, NC


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)




----------



## Cope44 (Sep 11, 2008)

Lake Tahoe CA.






Enjoy. 
Cope


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Boston skyline from Quincy Bay.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

Woody Bay, Auckland










Andre


----------



## Whampoa (Jun 29, 2008)

Florida Panhandle ICW - Apalachicola River, FL


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Lake Ray Hubbard - Outside Dallas*

Took this last night


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

Laura took this one in Honolulu


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

Some great shots on this thread!


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Great pictures everyone.

Blakely Island, WA sunset


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

Lake Texoma


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Wallace Island, Gulf Islands BC



















Early start, Victoria to Barkely Sound










Effingham Bay, Barkley Sound










Iles De Saintes, Guadaloupe, from Marie Gallant










Sunset at Prince Rupert Bay, Domineca


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

*Somewhere N of the DR approaching TCI*

Facing east:


----------



## Whampoa (Jun 29, 2008)

Sunset Florida Panhandle -










Sunset Key Biscayne, FL










Sunrise Angelfish Creek, Florida Keys on Crossing Day










Sunrise in the Marquesas, FL










Sunset in Somes Sound, Mt. Desert Island,ME


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh yea, there's a sun in this pic...


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Here's a few..*

Here are a few..

© All Images property of Hale Kai Inc.

Sunset Casco Bay Maine:








Dinner Time:








Cocktails:








Fox Isle Thorofare, Maine








Frenchboro Island, Maine:


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Here's one from Halekai country...Boothbay Harbor









and one from the other end of the East Coast...Key West


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

*Long Island Sound Sunset*

Long Island Sound Sunset


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

*Yellow Brick Road Home*

Yellow Brick Road Home


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Here is one from my marina. It is actually well past sunset taken as a 15 second exposure. there is some blur because of the long exposure from a floating dock (moving).










Here is one from Still Pond, Md.










edit: more to come when i get my laptop fired up


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Here is a nice shot of Cams new RV at dusk. Simply magnificent!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey Sap....I love the moon over Maryland picture you sent me. Mind if I share it with the group?


EDIT...Can you see the moon now?


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Hey Sap....I love the moon over Maryland picture you sent me. Mind if I share it with the group?


I'd love it if you shared that with the group, but all i see is the red x.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Good Lord...I didn't know Tayana made women too.....and apparentely they build them like their boats...built for confort, not for speed....

Damn that's big and heavy...bet its slow too...


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> EDIT...Can you see the moon now?


Yeah got it....


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

All shot with either my Canon SD 850 IS, or my Canon EOS 40D

Susquehanna River and Flats:



















Skipjack Martha Lewis:










Some hippies in a little boat:










The top of the fence around my plant. Not sailing related, but I just like the picture:


----------



## RickQuann (May 27, 2005)

This weekend anchored off St. Clemments Island











Virginia Beach sunrise










Potomac River sunset off Colonial Beach










Sunset on Chincoteague Sound


----------



## rperret (Apr 11, 2003)

*Sunset @ Kemah TX*

Beautiful Sunset at Kemah in June.

Here's hoping they get all in order soon. Sorry for bad picture quality - was taken from cell phone camera...


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Sunset in the South River, MD*

CD should appreciate this one.










Taken on our recent trip taking our boat down to NC through the Chesapeake and the ICW.

Ron


----------



## garymcg (Jun 19, 2006)

*Key West*

The schooner Western Union on a sunset sail off of Key West










Gary


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Sunrise on the Gippsland Lakes:









Sunset on the Gippsland Lakes:

















Sunset off SimonV's home town (NSW coast):









Enjoy!

Cameron


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

In Elliott Bay:


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

CapnRon47 said:


> CD should appreciate this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny.

- CD


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

Sunrise, Baie Fine, Killarney, North Channel, Georgian Bay, Lake Huron.


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

Sunset Bustard Islands north end of Georgian Bay


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

Sunset heading between Christian Island and Hope Island southern Georgian Bay


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

Sunset Loon Island, Georgian Bay for Cruisingdad


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Swan Creek this past weekend. Crabber running trot lines at about 6am.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Sunset on Lake Michigan at the start of the 2008 Queen's Cup:









More Queen's Cup sunset:









Sunrise over St. Kitts:


----------



## Whampoa (Jun 29, 2008)

Sunrise on Frenchman Bay, ME


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm kind of disappointed in this thread... no green flash photos yet.


----------



## Whampoa (Jun 29, 2008)

I heard somewhere that Multihullers lack the gene to see the green flash!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Am I gonna have to send someone with a snorkel and mask to drill some holes in your hull... am I...


Whampoa said:


> I heard somewhere that Multihullers lack the gene to see the green flash!


----------



## Whampoa (Jun 29, 2008)

Sunrise - Lake Worth , FL Anchorage










Sunset - Rockland, ME










Dawg, if you send a lad to make some holes, be sure he brings a "wood" bit


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

St. Mary's River, MD.


----------



## Saildoggie (Aug 16, 2008)

Apple Bay, Tortola, BVI:









The Bight, Norman Island, BVI:









Culebrita, SVI's:









Pomato Point, Anegada BVI


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Catalina Island, CA. November 14, 2007 !!!


----------



## nikolajsen (Aug 29, 2008)

blinding my 8 year old son with the flash as we head into yet another new anchorage.

WA coast


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

awsome picture Niko


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Just a few minutes ago, sun setting over University of British Columbia grounds, English Bay and downtown Vancouver, Vanier Park and Burrard Bridge in the foreground. Bowen Island distant right. This is from a great local webcam. Our boat is moored just in from the bridge, we can check conditions before we leave home.

Link: Kat Kam


----------



## Whampoa (Jun 29, 2008)

Sunset - Ft. Jefferson, Dry Tortugas, FL


----------



## adamtroyg (Aug 6, 2007)

all east coast, most from drty jrz . . .


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Sunset photo taken from my deck tonight. From our home this time of year the sunset appears to be nearly centered over Vieques.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Awesome stuff that helped brighten my day.

Here's some snaps my wife took on our last overnight on the hook this season. West Branch of the Corrotoman River and the anchorage belonged to us. Not another boat is sight.



















Proof its a Catalina!


----------



## Cope44 (Sep 11, 2008)

Awsome picks.

Here's some of mine.

The lake in the sky.



























Not sailing, The front yard Yesterday morning I think?








uke


----------



## gtod25 (Aug 5, 2000)

*Sunsets*









Sunset in Tobago Keys, St. Vincent and the Grenadines.










Sunset over Oculto Bay, Venezuela.










Sunset over Robinson Cays, Belize










Women dance during the sunset celebration at Mallory Square, Key West.










A classic schooner sails into Key West


----------



## HerbDB (Sep 30, 2000)

Sunrise as we were leaving Elizabeth City fall of 2007.










Sun sets on Marsh Harbor, Bahamas Feb 2008.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Two rises and one set!
























'take care and joy, 
Aythya crew


----------



## SOUNDBOUNDER (Dec 16, 2008)

Beautiful shots!!!!!


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

Chukchi Sea, September 08

72 degrees N
165 degrees W


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

These are from March 2008. Helped bring a Catalina 36 back to N.C. from the Abacos after she'd been in the Exumas last winter.

Sunrise at Boat Harbour (Marsh Harbour)









Sunset at Great Guana Cay


----------



## motovationcycles (Dec 2, 2008)

*Sunset*

Patuxent River, near Solomons Island Maryland. 
December 2008


----------



## bobd43769 (Nov 18, 2008)

Gulf of Maine June 2008


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*enjoy*

Just a couple.


----------



## WinterRiver (Oct 20, 2006)

Somewhere in the southern Chesapeake:


----------



## ccollins0601 (Dec 7, 2003)

Provincetown, MA 8/08


----------



## c40eb (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

c40eb, that first one's awesome.


----------



## Whampoa (Jun 29, 2008)

Sunset - Chub Cay, Bahamas


----------



## yellowwducky (Nov 6, 2008)

As I ponder going into the office tomorrow and see pics like this I wonder, how much more money do I really need to get going!

Then I look at the price of a nice boat and go 'hmm, yea, a bit longer'. Two years maybe from setting off.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Egg Harbor, WI








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SOUNDBOUNDER (Dec 16, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!!! Wow!


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

Things are more spectacular when we go sailing:


----------



## mgiguere (May 22, 2004)

Here are some good sunset shots before the s**t hit the fan.

Moe

Picasa Web Albums - Moe - JuneSailFishi...


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

Bay of Fundy sunrise


----------



## SOUNDBOUNDER (Dec 16, 2008)

Petmac,
That top photo is amazing!
Really beautiful.


----------



## c40eb (Sep 12, 2002)

Couple more from same group...these are all sunrise shots in the fall, over Sebago Lake, Maine.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Pigion Lake Anchorage Michigan
(For got I had this one)


----------



## Whampoa (Jun 29, 2008)

Sunset in Rockland, Maine


----------



## c40eb (Sep 12, 2002)

Whampoa said:


> Sunset in Rockland, Maine


HA! Know that view well...and met a guy (can't recall his name...) who crewed on that schooner this summer.

Nice!


----------



## T37SOLARE (Feb 1, 2008)

Sunset on Smith Island, MD
Aug, 2008


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

Whampoa said:


> Sunset in Rockland, Maine


Whoa this is a small world I was apprenticing on the J&E Riggin who was berthed right next to the Bowditch last summer in August nothing like those sunsets.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow, those are cool



c40eb said:


> Couple more from same group...these are all sunrise shots in the fall, over Sebago Lake, Maine.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Sunrise over the Gulf Stream:


----------



## Whampoa (Jun 29, 2008)

Sunset Ocracoke Island, NC










Looked like a good crossing day Cam........


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

From the front window; sunrise...


----------



## LittleWingCA (Jul 17, 2008)

*Dana Point to San Diego - October 2006*

Sunrise on a sail from Dana Point to San Diego in October 2006


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Ahhh. I do miss Dana Point. My Dad's boat was berthed there. Dana Point Marine Company, Dana Island Slip C16


----------



## SOUNDBOUNDER (Dec 16, 2008)

Some great photos on here!!!!
Wow!!! Thanks for sharing. Beautiful.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Trinidad and Tobago*

Just returned from T&T. Venezuela is on the horizon.


----------



## NickPapagiorgio (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm going to bump this thread so we can get more pictures... I'll post some of my own once I get home... Great thread though.


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

SecondWindNC said:


> c40eb, that first one's awesome.


Agree!!!


----------



## lbdavis (Apr 23, 2007)

I'll oblige Nick,

Here are two sunset pics from our annual overnight sail around Monhegan Is, ME (2008):



















And here are two of the next morning:


----------



## NickPapagiorgio (Jan 21, 2009)

Here's mine as promised: (btw, the first one is upside-down)


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Dusk, Port Dover, Lake Erie. 









BTW, the bright crane lighting on the right hand side is not a regular feature of our harbour- George Romero was shooting his latest zombie flick in town.


----------



## Whampoa (Jun 29, 2008)

Winter Sunset over Miami, FL


----------



## sonofasonofasailer456 (Feb 2, 2007)

here's some pic's been lurking long enough. and how do you load pic's as part of you message tried a dozen times different ways??

















[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

To have a pic be part of the message, just go to your photobucket page, copy the IMG code and paste it in the message. Another way is copy the direct link, click the "Insert Image" button at the top of the editor and paste the direct link into the window.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

THis has become an outstanding thread. I am gong to stick it - at least for a while.

- CD


----------



## jorgenl (Aug 14, 2006)

Chesapeake Bay, July 2008


----------



## hphoen (Apr 3, 2003)

Sunset at the Bat Cave moorings, Soufriere, St. Lucia.

.


----------



## kjango (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## kjango (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Sunset somewhere in the Exumas. Took a lot of maneuvering to get the boat just in the right spot.


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

Grand Cayman Island, last week.


----------



## SOUNDBOUNDER (Dec 16, 2008)

AE28,

That is beautiful!!!!


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Fishing the surf on Cayo Costa in Florida:









Sunset on the Grand Haven channel just off Lake Michigan:


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't think it is so much us as photographers. Not as much as it is the work of the hand that strokes the brush across our sky.....keep them coming, and thanks to all......i2f


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

I thought I had posted pics here before. Guess it was someplace else:laugher .....i2f


----------



## SOUNDBOUNDER (Dec 16, 2008)

WOW!!!!
this is really a great thread.
Good job everyone.
Nice work!


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

SOUNDBOUNDER said:


> AE28,
> 
> That is beautiful!!!!


"I don't think it is so much us as photographers. Not as much as it is the work of the hand that strokes the brush across our sky.....keep them coming, and thanks to all......i2f"

SB: Thanks, but most of it was pure dumb luck!!!
And, as i2f so eloquently points out, we cannot take any credit for the _brush strokes_.
Paul


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

SOUNDBOUNDER said:


> WOW!!!!
> this is really a great thread.
> Good job everyone.
> Nice work!


When you get depressed or tired, just take a look through this thread. It certainly makes the mind wander to distant shores!!!! Anyone that is having a problem getting the wife (or hubbie) buying into cruising and sailing, show em this thread!!!!

Brian


----------



## SOUNDBOUNDER (Dec 16, 2008)

imagine2frolic said:


> I don't think it is so much us as photographers. Not as much as it is the work of the hand that strokes the brush across our sky.....keep them coming, and thanks to all......i2f


Sometimes talent is just being in the right place at the right time......and being smart enough to take advantage of it.


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

SOUNDBOUNDER said:


> Sometimes talent is just being in the right place at the right time......and being smart enough to take advantage of it.


I'll drink to that!!!

Paul


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)




----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

more colors
Sailing into Bimini from Great Isaac
Balcutha S.F. Bay
Brasil
Islamorada Florida Keys
Stirup Cay Bahamas


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

Another from Seven Mile Beach, Grand Cayman Island.


----------



## quidam1947 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Photographs from our days on "Amphora"*

After looking through this thread _I think I'm kinda homesick --_ if that makes any sense.









*Underway on the Tennessee River early morning*









*Sunrise on the Tennessee River*









*Heading into a night's passage on Lake Michigan*









*Family Rituals! Listening for the sound of the sunset hitting the water*​
Thanks everyone for the great pictures!


----------



## quidam1947 (Mar 5, 2009)

Not a sunrise/sunset but just another nature scene from a great day on the water!


----------



## KindOfBlue (Nov 22, 2005)

Taken from teh Sunset Saloon in Montauk NY


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Quidam—

Very nice..


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Sunrise over St. Kitts and Nevis...


----------



## Wannafish (Mar 25, 2004)

*White Lake MI to WI*
















Lake Michigan


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Montague Harbour tidal pool reflections









View up Trincomali Channel from Montague


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

OK here's my additions from Downunder.

Abel Point Marina, The Whitsundays, Australia.









Hamilton Island looking across Whitsunday Passage, The Whitsundays, Australia.


----------



## SOUNDBOUNDER (Dec 16, 2008)

beautiful shots everyone!!!!


----------



## OsmundL (Nov 11, 2008)

*What sunrise?*

I am not sure if these qualify? There _was_ no sunrise or sunset  
All taken between 1.30 and 2.30 in the morning, in the Lofoten Islands, Norway.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice Osmund. Kind of freaky but nice.


----------



## SOUNDBOUNDER (Dec 16, 2008)

I took this in Noank CT last week.

SOUNDBOUNDER: Red Sky At Dawn


----------



## SuzySailor (Feb 7, 2007)

*No Name Harbor, Florida*


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

Sunrise over Kobe, Japan.


----------



## TomRay (Apr 9, 2009)

Dawn from a dock - N. Bimini:









Paddling at dawn in Scipio Creek, FL:









Powerboat emerging from the fog at dawn, Scipio Creek:









Sunset approaching S Florida:









Sunrise crossing the Gulf Stream:









Sunset across the swamp:


----------



## SuzySailor (Feb 7, 2007)

Love the last one.


----------



## nimble1 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Two from SW Fla.*

First is from Pelican Bay at Cayo Costa Island a few weeks ago.









And this is from my back steps at St.James City, Pine Island Fl.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Sailing into the sun*

Thanks giving day 2008 give thanks!


----------



## morte100 (Sep 13, 2006)

This one's obviously a bit after sunset, but it's our favorite time to sail.


----------



## craigimass (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, won't win any awards....but...


----------



## craigimass (Feb 23, 2009)

Manatee Bay, Fl


----------



## GraemeInCanada (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

Graeme...
Very nice!!!
Where?
Paul


----------



## GraemeInCanada (Jun 17, 2008)

That's in English Bay in Vancouver, Canada. Just got that pic a few days ago actually.


----------



## tim370 (Apr 21, 2009)

wow, I think I just found a lifetime of desktop wallpapers, haha


----------



## hartb (Jun 5, 2008)

Sunset over Cotton Bayou:



Orange Beach, Alabama. You can click on the picture to get to the flickr page and see it larger if you like. I got really lucky that day. Wonderful thread with great pictures!


----------



## lans0012 (Jul 16, 2008)

*St. Petersburg, FL*

St. Petersburg, FL February Something


----------



## alwheeler98 (Oct 6, 2008)

Commercial boat traveling in the evening









Sunset sail









All tucked in for the night...









Boat leaving Cape Cod Canal









Sunset at Hadley Harbor









We really love our evening sails...


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

hartb...
Great composition!!!
Thanks for sharing,
Paul


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

Sunset over the San Juans / Vancouver Island, just last Tuesday.


From San Juans, April 2009_1


From San Juans, April 2009_1


----------



## obelisk (May 23, 2008)

*Perfect Chesapeake Bay Evening*

Took these a few days before leaving on our circumnavigation. Don't pay attention to the date, i've never bothered to set it on the camera. Taken mid-March 2009 on Mobjack Bay, Gloucester, VA.


----------



## hartb (Jun 5, 2008)

Beautiful! Shame the date is on the first one. I like the composition better.


----------



## alwheeler98 (Oct 6, 2008)

obelisk said:


> Took these a few days before leaving on our circumnavigation. Don't pay attention to the date, i've never bothered to set it on the camera. Taken mid-March 2009 on Mobjack Bay, Gloucester, VA.


Very lovely!


----------



## FVendrell (May 26, 2009)

Beer Thirty at Anne Marie Is. FL









Close up on the yawl (unless it's a ketch)









Great thread, awesome pics!


----------



## fendertweed (Apr 4, 2003)

Sunrise at Mason Neck, VA










Sunset at Harbour Island, Bahamas, looking towards Eleuthera:










Sunset, Kinsale, VA, Oct. 2008


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

Sunset from Verona Beach, NY


----------



## legarots (Jun 9, 2009)

Sunset over gulf stream from Miami to Bimini


----------



## snider (Jun 26, 2006)

*Minum Creek SC*










It was a new moon and later that stars were so bright without a breath of wind it looked like we were anchored in space! To bad the pics didn't turn out.


----------



## SVlagniappe (Jun 22, 2008)

Sunrise on the ICW in TX.


----------



## SOUNDBOUNDER (Dec 16, 2008)

Beautiful photos everyone.
Nice job!!!!!


----------



## sww914 (Oct 25, 2008)

Elfin Forest, south end of Morro Bay.
All 3 the same evening, June '09


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

Some sunrise and sunset pictures from my recent trip around Georgian Bay, Ontario, Canada.

Sunset at Hope Island:



Sunrise at Club Island:



Club Island again:



A video record of the trip can be found here:






And here:


----------



## ligal (Jul 22, 2007)

*Lady Liberty*

Beautful pictures I dug out this one for Independence Day


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

July 3 at the mouth of the York River


----------



## JungleJim (May 16, 2009)

*Back Yard*

Laguna beah looking at Catalina Island


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm finally getting around to posting some of my own. Surprisingly enough, 2 out of 3 of these are sunrises, though I am fully aware that there are a lot more sunsets than sunrises. At least in my experience.


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

I've been using this thread for my background resource for awhile, but I think Susan, and Larry have taken this to a whole new level. Thanks for sharing, wish we were there.


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald (Apr 3, 2005)

*All faked up!*

Thanks, Capnblu,

I confess - in that first one, you couldn't have been there. Neither were we. There are four separate pix there. The sky is one, the water is two, the schooner is three, and the osprey is four. I took all of them though - and combined them in photoshop. I hope it isn't against the rules.

I personally don't believe in reality. It's only for those with no imagination.


----------



## ssneade (Nov 30, 2008)

lake lanier, ga.......


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Roche Harbor, July 4th 2009


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

LarryandSusanMacDonald said:


> Thanks, Capnblu,
> 
> I confess - in that first one, you couldn't have been there. Neither were we. There are four separate pix there. The sky is one, the water is two, the schooner is three, and the osprey is four. I took all of them though - and combined them in photoshop. I hope it isn't against the rules.
> 
> I personally don't believe in reality. It's only for those with no imagination.


Thanks for the explanation - I was wondering what f-stop you used to get everything in focus!!!
Paul


----------



## dryclean (May 7, 2009)

*Sandusky Bay Lake Erie*

Quick sail after work last Fri


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald (Apr 3, 2005)

*f-22*



> Thanks for the explanation - I was wondering what f-stop you used to get everything in focus!!!
> Paul


No problem, Paul. I wear tri-focals. When the situation calls for it, I just stick it in front of the lens and everything's in focus.  (At least, as far as I can tell.)


----------



## eleanor (Jul 18, 2005)

yarrr. pretty photos!


----------



## rajagiri4 (Jul 17, 2009)

wow! very nice picture i like very much


----------



## BeachCruiser (Apr 3, 2008)

Sunrise in the Gulfstream










Man-O-War Cay


















Hopetown


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*July 2009, Chesapeake Bay*

Looking at Hooper Island from the Honga River



























Maryland's Western Shore at dusk from Tangier Sound


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

BeachCruiser and T37Chef...
GREAT SHOTS - thanks for sharing!!!
Paul


----------



## alwheeler98 (Oct 6, 2008)

AE28 said:


> Thanks for the explanation - I was wondering what f-stop you used to get everything in focus!!!
> Paul


Just an FYI...The larger the aperture number the greater depth of field (or focus).

But it's tough to keep things in focus at the larger aperture, especially on a sailboat.


----------



## joeybkcmo (Feb 28, 2006)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bermudahigh (Nov 17, 2007)

Cape May/May 09


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

alwheeler98 said:


> Just an FYI...The larger the aperture number the greater depth of field (or focus).
> 
> But it's tough to keep things in focus at the larger aperture, especially on a sailboat.


And, as the f-stop goes up, the shutter speed goes down.

The bird in the foreground of the picture @#196 may have been gliding, but the wings aren't properly positioned.

Even if it was gliding, I couldn't figure out how it wasn't motioned-blurred by the low shutter speed required for such an absolutely gorgeous shot!!!

Paul


----------



## wwilson (Jul 7, 2000)

Sundown Chaeapeake '09


----------



## replicap123 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for your sharingThanks for sharing this useful information. It's great.


----------



## replicap123 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks so much for sharing the post.


----------



## replicap123 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion, I wish it had worked.

taux credit auto - Taux crédit auto. Comparatif des
offres! Les meilleurs taux crédit auto sont sur le net !


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

The following series of shots came during our ride home from the 4th of July activities.


----------



## WhatTheFoley (Mar 30, 2009)

*PNW Sunsets!*

Shots from around the Puget sound over the last... 4-5 years...


----------



## damies (Jul 8, 2009)

Ok, Yesterday morning (Sat 1/Aug/2009) at Point Halloran I was waiting for the outboard mechanic to arrive and remembered this thread, so took some photo's.

Enjoy,

Dave.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

This is the best thread on Sailnet!!

Brian


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

...


----------



## Bermudahigh (Nov 17, 2007)

*At anchor this AM*

smilin


----------



## ssneade (Nov 30, 2008)

insomnia


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

ssneade said:


> insomnia


By "insomnia" do you mean the picture was taken at night by moonlight? Very nice.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

*[from my last trip out and about sailing*


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## mman30 (Jul 28, 2008)

*The Chessy Bay, Miami, and The Bahamas*

7 Month Cruise


----------



## tjvanginkel (Sep 26, 2006)

*Taken from the ferry*

It really was that colour!


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

wow====gooood stuff........


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

Bustard Islands / Georgian Bay, Lake Huron


----------



## jnarmellino (Jul 26, 2007)

Sunset on the Toms River, New Jersey


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Took a couple last night, sailing out of Monroe Harbor Chicago...




































S/V Julianna can be seen in this one approaching the Outerbreakwall and Navy Pier.
Photo Courtesy of Sailchick


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

Another sunrise shot from the Bustards / Georgian Bay


----------



## ssneade (Nov 30, 2008)

Moonrise, Aqualand Marina, Ga.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Losing rights*

Just a mild caution, by posting photos using this method, you lose exclusive rights to them - which is to say that they could be used by others in contests, for advertising, etc.


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Stormy yet peaceful*

"Bill" missed us but left us some storm clouds. This is looking east across the Neuse at dusk.










Heron at dock, fishing boats heading home and storm clouds out over the ocean.

Is there a way to avoid giving up rights to the photos and still post them?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

...


----------



## KismetP362 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Casco Bay and Sand Island Maine*

Casco Bay:



























Then some from Snow Island:
This first one is my favorite, favorite boat too... Someday...


----------



## TheSamuelson (Aug 27, 2009)

cool!


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

This is a really great thread!!!
THANKS to all contributors!!!
Paul


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*Thats INSANELY AWESOME!!!!*

WOW



tjvanginkel said:


> It really was that colour!


----------



## examiner (Jul 23, 2001)




----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## BoatKid5 (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow all so amazing!


----------



## SybariteIIISV (Aug 31, 2009)

*sunrise off Newcastle, ON*


----------



## lporcano (Feb 20, 2003)

seeyahttp://35knots.com


----------



## joedaquisto (Sep 3, 2009)

*Nice pic*

Nice pic Distantstar!


----------



## trailblazer1229 (May 27, 2009)

Sydney Harbor, NSW


----------



## trailblazer1229 (May 27, 2009)

Southeast Light, Block Island, RI









New Harbor, Block Island, RI









Great Salt Pond, BI, RI


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*About two hours ago*

Took this one about two hours ago.. It's amazing I can shoot a pic, eat dinner, then sit at the nav station and upload it... Almost like cruising in real time..


----------



## BigNige (May 28, 2007)

Dolcetto at Sunset, somewhere in Croatia on the way to Greece.


----------



## legarots (Jun 9, 2009)

Sunset on the north side of Oak Island in the Apostle Islands.


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

*More sunrise and sunset*

Gardiner's Bay sunset:










Shelter Island (Coecles Harbor) sunrise:


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

kitejunkie said:


> heres some from the eastern bay sailing up from tilghman this weekend
> 
> a hell of an upwind sail on monday


Were you against a foul tide?
That looks like a catamaran course to windward. :laugher


----------



## scottchop (Nov 18, 2008)

*Sunrise count?*

Adventuress:


----------



## rgrajagir1 (Sep 16, 2009)

*hai*

It's very nature and wonderful pics


----------



## Sailnakked (Feb 25, 2009)

Amelia Island, FL


----------



## PCP777 (Apr 7, 2009)

Lake Ray Hubbard Texas


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Sunrise Malaspina Strait


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Sunrise Cape Beale


----------



## NaviGsr (Sep 17, 2009)

Here's a few from a recent trip:














































Sunrise:


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

NaviGsr

Where was the trip?


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

marryroy said:


> Hi there.....saw your posts of pictures.....they are really good....great post ....it will help me on my project on wallpaper.....just have to do editing to get more bigger resolution......as want multiple resolution wallpapers.....


The copyright to these photos belongs to the originator, they are not public domain.


----------



## NaviGsr (Sep 17, 2009)

jackdale said:


> NaviGsr
> 
> Where was the trip?


These photos are from western LI sound mostly around Mystic.


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Astronomy Picture of the Day*

I want to make sure this picture is credited correctly, it is not mine, but it is from a wonderful picture site APOD: 2009 September 24 - Equinox Sunset










The caption reads:

Often inspiring, or offering a moment for contemplation, a sunset is probably the most commonly photographed celestial event. But this uncommonly beautiful sunset picture was taken on a special day, the Equinox on September 22. Marking the astronomical change of seasons, on that day Earth dwellers experienced nearly 12 hours of daylight and 12 hours of darkness (an equal night). Reflected in the calm waters of Lake Balaton with a motionless sailboat in silhouette, the Sun is setting due west and heading south across the celestial equator. In the background lies the Benedictine Archabbey of Tihany, Hungary.

Astronomy is a hobby of mine and this site is a fabulous collection of pictures from NASA sources. I highly recommend this site for everyone as the images are gorgeous and fascinating.

Cheers.


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

What a shot!!!


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Shallow Bay, Sucia Island, Labor Day trip 2009


----------



## MMR (Oct 5, 2007)

Just before sunrise, moon setting in the west...

Fairlee Creek, Eastern Shore, Maryland


----------



## wereboat (Sep 13, 2009)

Oregon 1977


----------



## wereboat (Sep 13, 2009)

Oregon 2009


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## ChicagoNewport27 (Nov 21, 2006)

Sailing past Chicago at sunset.


----------



## skikodiak (Oct 9, 2009)

*A couple of sunset pictures in the San Juan/Gulf Islands*


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice shots, Skikodiak... are those recent? We've had some phenomenal sunsets around here the last week or so.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Sunset in the Bahamas.


----------



## geeksworld1 (Oct 12, 2009)

*hi*

It's really nice pics. all pics are very natural and beautiful pics. i like it very much. thanks for your sharing.


----------



## geeksworld1 (Oct 12, 2009)

it's really nice pics. all pics are very natural and beautiful. i like very much. thanks for your sharing.


----------



## Marigaux (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

Vasco...
Great timing - great shot!!!
Paul

Here's Dongping Harbor, Yangjiang, China


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

AE28 said:


> Vasco...
> Great timing - great shot!!!
> Paul
> 
> Here's Dongping Harbor, Yangjiang, China


Thanks. Took me two hours to get that boat in the right spot!


----------



## Superpickle (Oct 17, 2009)

*Sunset in New Mexico*

Our property in New Mexico



Well, I guess you'll have to click on it, the HOT links dont work


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Well, if this works it should be sunrise over the Spinnaker tower, Portsmouth harbour and sunset on the Thames, London.


----------



## alwheeler98 (Oct 6, 2008)

Boat Sunset


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

http://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv14/saintanna/HFFrequencies052.jpg

http://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv14/saintanna/StAnna07015.jpg

http://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv14/saintanna/Aug04019.jpg


----------



## damies (Jul 8, 2009)

St Anna,

Nice Photo's, I notice you are in QLD, where are these photo's taken? I am still new to QLD waters and still exploring my way around (lots to explore).

Thanks,

Dave.



St Anna said:


> http://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv14/saintanna/HFFrequencies052.jpg
> 
> http://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv14/saintanna/StAnna07015.jpg
> 
> http://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv14/saintanna/Aug04019.jpg


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

damies,
Thanks for the comments. Appreciated
No. 1 was crossing the Gulf of carpentaria - about the middle!
No2 was Karragarra, near Macleay Is. Stn Moreton bay and
No3. was leaving Rosslyn Bay, looking towards Great Keppel Is

Where are you cruising? PM me for email if you wish.
regards
david


----------



## mintcakekeith (Nov 5, 2009)

*Sunrise Loch roe*










*Toridon Morning*

IMG]









*Approaching Maderia*


----------



## mintcakekeith (Nov 5, 2009)

*a few more for those of you on the wrong side of the pond*

*Greylag(100year 0ld nicholson)in Loch Drimbeg*










*West Loch Tarbert*










* Tarner island*










*Morecambe bay*


----------



## alwheeler98 (Oct 6, 2008)

Reflected Sunset


----------



## TADRON (Feb 27, 2009)

*Pancake Creek*


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

how do I get the youtube frame to appear here?


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Seal Harbor, Maine 10/1/09*



I try to schedule a sunset visit to Tundra Down often and here is why! TD is the last sailboat in Seal Harbor again this year. These are beautiful days but not much sailing gets done here in Maine in November. When I start making ice on deck it is time to head for the hard. For the year 2000 we kept the Marshall catboat in and sailed every month. I know there were days when it was warmer out on Eastern Way than it was on the ski slopes. The length of day means more time in the dark.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Sunset Photos*

Here are a pair of photos taken on different trips to the Florida Keys


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

how bout sunrise and moonset--just this past month--early november 2009 over gulf was outside pensacola....--our last day out .....waaahhhh....
and some others----







moonsetting







sunrising







sunset in gulf







coronado sunset







coronado sunset







outside ft myers--sunrise


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

misc gulf sunsets summer 2009...
























and moonrise over tortugas sept 2009......


----------



## ssneade (Nov 30, 2008)

xort said:


> how do I get the youtube frame to appear here?


to the right of the youtube video will be an address box. on the top will be the url, on the bottom will be the embedded add. click on the embedded then right click and copy, then paste into your post or reply and viola!........


----------



## jacktarmagazine (Aug 18, 2009)

My friends Chris & Justin aboard s/v Salome, a Cape Dory, near Traverse City, Michigan:



From inside at anchor in Yerba Buena:


----------



## kengreig (Dec 4, 2009)

*Sunrise over Toronto*

Pictures by kengreig - Photobucket


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Sunset on the Neuse*

On a lazy sail home this afternoon I took this shot of the setting sun.










It was a lovely afternoon in North Carolina for December 14th, not much wind but worth the time.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Sunset at Smuggler's Cove, BC last July.


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

Natural Bridges State Beach, Santa Cruz, CA 11/23/09


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

jrd22 - John:
Great shot!!!
Did you use anything special - filters?
Paul


----------



## Vogel515 (Nov 10, 2009)

photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs234.snc1/8128_635701756531_11002340_37679131_2640588_n.jpg

One from the Charles river... Wednesday night Laser racing... Not sure who was on the RC boat to take this one.


Whoops apparently im not allowed to post links or images until I have 2 posts. Add the prefix to get the link to work


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

Last Thursday, Christmas Cove, USVI;


----------



## NickPapagiorgio (Jan 21, 2009)

jrd22 said:


> Sunset at Smuggler's Cove, BC last July.


Nice picture... looks like a tough anchorage to get into... :laugher


----------



## cormeum (Aug 17, 2009)

Moonlight over Waukegan- 11/1/09


----------



## floridanurse (May 26, 2009)

I'm drooling


----------



## floridanurse (May 26, 2009)

I will hopefully be contributing some photos to this post next year!!!!


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

From fullmoon rises--dry tortugas 2009

i thought this one was a bit special--i donot know what i did to make it blue but it is!!!!! makes it coooler that way-not retouched--just blue right out of the camera!!!!---and it looks waaay better bigger lol.....


----------



## obelisk (May 23, 2008)

sunset a few nights ago over Buenos Aires







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## OziDude (Dec 20, 2009)

*Solomon Islands Honiara Yacht Club*

There are some beautiful sunrises and sunsets in the Solomon Islands


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

wow!!!


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Sardinia, West coast, Cala Moresca


----------



## OziDude (Dec 20, 2009)

Solomon Sunsets


----------



## OziDude (Dec 20, 2009)

Last one


----------



## Superpickle (Oct 17, 2009)

Taken earl morn from our deck in Park City Montana, looking East.. 
Sorry for so many links, I didnt know Which would work or Not :-\

all pics same.. Yup, thats my Pretzel as my grand daughter says.. LOL..Im trying to get a Google Earth Ping 

[IMG=http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/5333/pict1331.th.jpg]


----------



## damies (Jul 8, 2009)

Some from my holiday on my boat, hope you enjoy them.

Dave.

http://photos-1.dropbox.com/i/o/fwm67-q6MrL2EtHrMig7cYjQJIoVIZaeBpOrNbxR5XA









http://photos-1.dropbox.com/i/o/jvhSiFqs8NRW8Fltdb9ayPAjiyhl_XehoyQ0-s1t84E









http://photos-1.dropbox.com/i/o/tlOIcAso647d7lhwBYHyxO1PxCeCyhjmSklR9XSDPOA









http://photos-1.dropbox.com/i/o/HQ55VRB955iCerH1htRNA9BU6Ts_5uo2bCad5KsgBnM


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

damies said:


> Some from my holiday on my boat, hope you enjoy them.
> 
> Dave.
> 
> ...


----------



## damies (Jul 8, 2009)

OK try this...

Dropbox - Photos - Secure backup, sync and sharing made easy.

Don't know why I can't get them to show here....

Dave.



zeehag said:


> damies said:
> 
> 
> > Some from my holiday on my boat, hope you enjoy them.
> ...


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

coool pix!!!


----------



## jacksparo (Jan 7, 2010)

so what you say for this ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## zaliasvejas (Jul 18, 2007)

Here is a fiery one in Long Cove, Vinalhaven, Maine, US


----------



## sneuman (Jan 28, 2003)

Apparently I'm not allowed to post photos. Too bad.


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

I try to start each blog post with a recent sunrise, and end them with a sunset when I can. Weather doesn't always cooperate, but usually can come up with something usable. this was yesterday morning:


----------



## billsull (Jul 8, 2007)

A few years ago at Worton Creek, MD on the Eastern Shore of the Chesapeake...


----------



## Dolby (Nov 10, 2009)

"Nothing Shocking" at the Rusty Rudder Dock, Dewey Beach, DE (Rehoboth Bay)


----------



## svGeneve (Aug 27, 2009)

Key West, FL










Panama City, FL










Destin, FL


----------



## Alannc44 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Bath, NC*

Sunrise around Mothers' Day, 2009


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

sunset tuesday, from our patio, Providenciales, TCI


----------



## svGeneve (Aug 27, 2009)

Not from the boat, but I was on my way home to her! Not a great shot, but not too bad from the iPhone.


----------



## substatica (Jul 8, 2008)

Turkey Point, Lake Erie










Phil


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

heading north near the Keppel Islands Australia


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

our sunsets seem to keep getting obscured by clouds lately (it's a tropical winter thing, i guess) but our sunrises seem to be consistently acceptable.


----------



## PeterSailer (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Anegada - Last month


----------



## bobwebster (Jan 25, 2005)

*Just for contrast...*









Sunrise at 19,000 feet.


----------



## tbaz (Mar 27, 2009)

*Arizona lake sunset*

This is a pic from the sterm while on hook in a cove. Yes there is sailing is the AZ desert.


----------



## mkeChris (Oct 12, 2008)

*Lake Michigan - Overnight Crossings*

Here's a shot I took off the stern during the 2008 Queen's Cup










Here's another from the same race in 2009



















Sunrise that morning...


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Sunset on Cape San Blas, FL:









Sunset at Port St. Joe, FL:









Sunrise at Indian Pass, FL:


----------



## ODaySundance (Jul 16, 2009)

DC Channel









Grenadines, Tabago Cays









my favorite time of day.. (Potomac, Southern Maryland)


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

Sunrise from the patio:


Sunset from the front porch:


----------



## Scandinavian (Jun 17, 2009)

Sailing the Scandinavian Cruiser 20 by sundown in Xiamen, China


----------



## Scandinavian (Jun 17, 2009)

Sailing the Scandinavian Cruiser 20 by sundown in Xiamen, China


----------



## Fitz87 (Oct 27, 2009)

South Edisto, SC sunset on the hook


----------



## Fitz87 (Oct 27, 2009)

looks like my pictures didn't upload, will try a gain sometime.


----------



## tjvanginkel (Sep 26, 2006)

*Sunset May 22 2010 in the PNW*



This was during a race...as you can see by the sail it was a slow race!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey tj... enjoy the 'round Saltspring? My daughter-in-law was on the Melges 32 "Mischief"

Great shot, btw.


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

Three sunrise photos I took in the Strait of Juan de Fuca the Thursday before our very windy Easter trip.


----------



## mgiguere (May 22, 2004)

Here's one from our mooring on the West River (Chesapeake Bay)

Moe


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Moe's picture (not visible to me in his post)


----------



## mgiguere (May 22, 2004)

Faster.

How did you do that. This is a pic I took on my iPhone and uploaded to my Macbook using iPhoto. I saw instructions involving Photobucket. Is that the only way to do this. Is there a way to simply upload a photo? 

Thanks again.

Moe


----------



## Patient (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## mgiguere (May 22, 2004)

That's a pretty good one....when and where??


----------



## JLovett (Sep 23, 2005)

*Our contribution...*

C'est la Vie has an on-line photo album of Sea & Sky Images that contain many sunrise and sunset photos... enjoy.


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

Out on the water off the Washington, NC waterfront early this morning to number the new mooring balls.


----------



## sailguy40 (Feb 6, 2010)

Here is one I just took Saturday evening on Lake Ponchartrain...


----------



## heinzir (Jul 25, 2000)

In the Med from the deck of the Royal Clipper:







We actually saw the "green flash" on this trip!


----------



## heinzir (Jul 25, 2000)

*One More*


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

That's a lot of rigging for Newport 23.


----------



## dryclean (May 7, 2009)

*NE corner of Pelee Island Canada and Marina*


----------



## heinzir (Jul 25, 2000)

At the pier in Dubrovnik


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

They say at the end of a rainbow is a pot of gold








and at the bottom of that sunbeam *was *a keg of rum


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You mean, there was, but I believe a certain PDP drank it all...



poopdeckpappy said:


> They say at the end of a rainbow is a pot of gold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*Some recent shots from the 4th of July weekend *

Worton Creek, Chesapeake Bay



















Still Pond, Chesapeake Bay


----------



## firestarter (Mar 29, 2010)

*Nice!*

These are great, sunrise/set is one of my favorite times on the water. I've got a few shots to contribute, let me dig them up.


----------



## firestarter (Mar 29, 2010)

*Sillery Bay*

Here's a sunrise from three weeks ago taken on Sillery Bay off the Magothy River.


----------



## firestarter (Mar 29, 2010)

*Annapolis Harbor*

Annapolis Harbor, Chesapeake Bay. Bonus: Sundogs!


----------



## firestarter (Mar 29, 2010)

*One more*

Another shot from Sillery Bay, Magothy River.


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

Roche Harbor, San Juan Islands, Washington


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

Port Townsend Sunrise


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

I so rarely get images of sunsets (bugs scare me away before that magic hour), but last week while on vacation on Martha's Vineyard 
I shot this of the Vineyard Haven Harbor looking from our deck on the back of the house. It was GREAT to see so many gaff rigged boats
and schooners!


----------



## billsull (Jul 8, 2007)

Took this one a few days ago in Southwest Harbor, Maine.


----------



## longroute (Jul 7, 2010)

*Libra leading towards Cape Teulada, Sardinia, Italy*


----------



## cspaniel (Jan 12, 2010)

Returning from a nice evening sail....


----------



## sailordave (Jun 26, 2001)

*I'm not saying where!*


----------



## jaschrumpf (Jun 22, 2002)

Patapsco River, Baltimore Maryland.
Racer heading back into Rock Creek.


----------



## serenespeed (Apr 6, 2010)

2nd post so I can add pictures...


----------



## serenespeed (Apr 6, 2010)

Parry Sound, ON

First night sail on our first boat:




























Sunset after our first sail in 20kt+ winds - the PERFECT way to end the day!


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

From that last pic it looks like you ran aground when it was getting dark!


----------



## ffiill (Jul 15, 2010)

This is of bridge linking Isle of Skye to mainland Scotland looking north.Tide runs through at springs at over 10 knots rising to north falling to south.
Got to bridge a little late last autumn after tide had begun to set to north whilst heading south towards camera and crept through by right hand pillar as viewed at less than one knot!


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

The 7 Mile Bridge coming back from lobstering.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Sunrise @ North Manitou Shoal Light (Lake Michigan)


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Sunset at Government Bay in the Les Cheneaux Islands (Lake Huron)


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Sunset on Croker Island in the North Channel (Lake Huron)


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Sunset on South Benjamin Island in the North Channel (Lake Huron)


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Sunset on Drummond Island, Lake Huron


----------



## Dubbinchris (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm pretty new to sailing, so this is the only picture I have so far...

Sunset is behind her...


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

A few from a Maui - Vancouver delivery.


----------



## ccollins0601 (Dec 7, 2003)

Sunset Barnstable Harbor, Cape Cod


----------



## optikul81 (Aug 28, 2010)

Sunrise in Connecticut. Don't remember the name of the harbor.


----------



## cmendoza (Nov 15, 2002)

One of my favorite sunsets... 
This was taken while at anchor just outside Centerport Harbor in Northport Bay Bay (Long Island, NY)










Carlos & Maria
S/V Rocinante


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

Carlos and Maria...
VERY nice - easy to see why it would be one of your favs!
Paul


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

*Thomas Point Light House Chesapeake Bay*










This is The Chesapeake Bay's icon, Thomas Point. This was shot about 35 years ago and scanned from film.


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

optikul81 said:


> Sunrise in Connecticut. Don't remember the name of the harbor.


That looks like Mystic CT with the whaling ship's mast in the background. Just aguess from someone who rarely gets there.


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

serenespeed said:


> Parry Sound, ON
> 
> First night sail on our first boat:


Nice shots. 
Been to Kilcoursie a couple of times and into the main dock in Parry Sound to refill etc. Got chased out of the narrow channel at the end of the dock by the tour boat and almost run over by a landing sea plane that I didn''t see above our enclosure. This year we bypassed the Sound and stayed at Shewanaga


----------



## cmendoza (Nov 15, 2002)

Thanks Paul, glad you liked it.

Her is another... while not as intense, I thought the reflections of the sunset on the buildings in Newport were actually quite spectacular!
This photo was taken from the docks of Goat Island Marina (Rhode, Island).










Carlos & Maria
S/V Rocinante


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

from Verona Beach, Oneida Lake, NY


----------



## cmendoza (Nov 15, 2002)

AE28 said:


> from Verona Beach, Oneida Lake, NY


Wow!
Amazing color!

Carlos


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

cmendoza said:


> Wow!
> Amazing color!
> 
> Carlos


THANKS!!!
The lucky combination of
right place
right time
camera at hand.

Paul


----------



## ilikerust (Apr 19, 2010)

In Little Bay, at the mouth of Antipoison Creek, just off Chesapeake Bay, Saturday, Sept. 11, 2010.










Taken with my cell phone using the panoramic picture feature. Surprising how well it works!


----------



## Windkiller (Oct 6, 2010)

*sunset*

Here's a couple my mother took as I was seagulling my mutineer back to it's trailor


----------



## cmendoza (Nov 15, 2002)

ilikerust said:


> ...Taken with my cell phone using the panoramic picture feature. Surprising how well it works!


Wow, really nice, especially considering it's a cell phone pic!

Carlos & Maria
S/V Rocinante


----------



## cmendoza (Nov 15, 2002)

Windkiller said:


> Here's a couple my mother took as I was seagulling my mutineer back to it's trailor


Very nice, really like the look of the first one!

Carlos & Maria
S/V Rocinante


----------



## g0twind (Oct 5, 2010)

Two that we have seen from the south end of Lake Ontario....



















My current background on my computer:


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Here are two sunrise shots from last weekend up on Lake Superior - Pike's Bay Marina. A couple hours before the rain came.



















And this is the sunset that evening out on the hook rafted up.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Copeland Islands Sunset, Desolation Sound










Taken from the entrance knoll at Tenedos Bay, Smoky evening due to forest fires inland


----------



## cmendoza (Nov 15, 2002)

Faster said:


> Copeland Islands Sunset, Desolation Sound


Great Photos!

Since we seem to be on a roll, here is one more sunrise photo taken while tied up at the town docks in Elizabeth City, North Carolina...










Carlos & Maria
S/V Rocinante


----------



## ilikerust (Apr 19, 2010)

Another pic from Saturday, Sept. 11, 2010 in the mouth of Antipoision Creek as the sun was going down:


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

Dry Tortugas 
Our April trip this year.

Then Ft. Myers mooring

I don't know how to insert text between pics.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Generally, that is easiest to do if the photos are hosted on a webserver someplace, then you can use the IMG tags to insert the photos where you want them, like this:










and this....











therapy23 said:


> Dry Tortugas
> Our April trip this year.
> 
> Then Ft. Myers mooring
> ...


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

OK.

I don't do that though.


----------



## cmendoza (Nov 15, 2002)

Nice shots sailingdog... love those "smoky" skies!

Carlos & Maria
S/V Rocinante


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Umm...thanks, but those aren't my photos... they were in the quote box as when I was replying, but I'm not sure who owns them. 


cmendoza said:


> Nice shots sailingdog... love those "smoky" skies!
> 
> Carlos & Maria
> S/V Rocinante


----------



## hphoen (Apr 3, 2003)

Some pretty clouds at sunrise, over The Narrows between Nevis and St. Kitts...


----------



## cmendoza (Nov 15, 2002)

hphoen said:


> Some pretty clouds at sunrise, over The Narrows between Nevis and St. Kitts...


Nice hphoen, cool cloud formations!


----------



## Billabong (Sep 6, 2009)

*Chincoteague*


----------



## EJO (Jan 10, 2010)

Sailmates looks pretty small behind this 50 footer on Lake Michigan with the sun setting.








Here is a sunrise on Lake Michigan not as nice as the sunsets (I think)








And here a couple of more sunsets


















Skipper E-J
S/V "SAILMATES" 1973 IRWIN 32 CLASSIC


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

Billabong...
Fantastic color!!!
Paul


----------



## EJO (Jan 10, 2010)

Paul look at the colors of this series of a regular Summer sunset on southern Lake Michigan. 








Sorry about the size difference, I tried to keep the data-size down



































and the sun is gone but still reflecting light









Skipper E-J
S/V "SAILMATES" 1973 IRWIN 32 CLASSIC


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

EJO...
Mother Nature certainly has a wide range of shades/colors on Her palette!!!
THANKS for sharing.
Paul


----------



## cmendoza (Nov 15, 2002)

All great Skipper E-J, but absolutely love this one... gorgeous!


EJO said:


>


Carlos & Maria
S/V Rocinante


----------



## MacGyverRI (Nov 14, 2007)

10/20/2010 from my dock over the Providence skyline.


----------



## Mitch817 (Sep 6, 2010)

arriving at Lake Grapevine, Texas early morning on August 10, 2010 to get the boat ready for sail..


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

jnorten... enable your PMs or email in your profile and I'll set you straight on how to post photos...


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

cmendoza said:


> All great Skipper E-J, but absolutely love this one... gorgeous!
> 
> Carlos & Maria
> S/V Rocinante


I agree, congratulations Ejo


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Great pictures on this thread. it proves sailors like beauty, otherwise not so many would be at the right spot at the right hour

This one was taken while entering Ibiza port at dusk.


----------



## cmendoza (Nov 15, 2002)

PCP said:


> This one was taken while entering Ibiza port at dusk.


WOW!!!
Beautiful Panorama!

Was it taken with a wide angle or "stitched together" from several standard images?

Carlos & Maria
S/V Rocinante


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Glad you like it, but it looks very bad on that size. It is really a big picture. Yes it was stiched together from several images.

Have another, I hope it turns out better. That's on Cies Islands, in Galiza, Spain.

Our boat is the one that has a small stabilizer sail.










Regards

Paulo


----------



## SailingGma (Oct 25, 2010)

Here's one from a mooring buoy at the Costa Rican Yacht Club in Puntarenas, Costa Rica.
Sailboat Cruising in the 90s


----------



## EJO (Jan 10, 2010)

cmendoza said:


> All great Skipper E-J, but absolutely love this one... gorgeous!
> 
> Carlos & Maria
> S/V Rocinante


Yea I did too thanks for the compliment. I tried to get to South Haven, MI last week with the 50-60 knot wind/storm coming through, to take some good pictures of what they said were 12ft (3,6m) to 16ft (4,8m) waves hitting the beach. I couldn't make it and I knew my boat was securely tied fast so other priorities kept me from going. 
These waves might not sound that high for an ocean but it is for Lake Michigan due to the very short wave length/interval. treacherous conditions, gales/storms like last week's one sank a 730ft (220m) in 1975 (the Edmund Fitzgerald from the song by Gordon Lightfoot) because it just broke in half and sank, as the hull wasn't supported by the water due to the short wave lengths.

Skipper E-J
s/v *"Sailmates"* 1973 Irwin 32 Classic


----------



## cmendoza (Nov 15, 2002)

PCP said:


> Have another, I hope it turns out better. That's on Cies Islands, in Galiza, Spain.
> 
> Our boat is the one that has a small stabilizer sail.


Beautiful setting Paulo and I'm sure great memories!


----------



## cmendoza (Nov 15, 2002)

EJO said:


> I tried to get to South Haven, MI last week with the 50-60 knot wind/storm coming through, to take some good pictures of what they said were 12ft (3,6m) to 16ft (4,8m) waves hitting the beach...
> 
> These waves might not sound that high for an ocean but it is for Lake Michigan due to the very short wave length/interval. treacherous conditions...


Absolutely!
While nowhere near 12-16, some of the roughest weather we've encountered was heading to Vineyard Haven Harbor from Harwich Port, MA... short, steep 6 footers just beat the heck out of us for hours!


----------



## cmendoza (Nov 15, 2002)

Quite night at anchor in Sandy Hook bay (NJ, near the Atlantic Highlands Marina, late September)


----------



## SVlagniappe (Jun 22, 2008)

Sunset aboard "LongHawk" during the 2010 Harvest Moon Regatta.


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

Carlos and Steve...
Great photography - THANKS!!!
Paul


----------



## cmendoza (Nov 15, 2002)

AE28 said:


> Carlos and Steve...
> Great photography - THANKS!!!
> Paul


Most welcome Paul... thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Sixpoint (Jun 25, 2010)

*Typical *

Yep, I'm still stranded on the shore...but this would have been a great day for sailing.


----------



## cmendoza (Nov 15, 2002)

Sixpoint said:


> Yep, I'm still stranded on the shore...but this would have been a great day for sailing.


Great shot Sixpoint... thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sixpoint (Jun 25, 2010)

cmendoza said:


> Great shot Sixpoint... thanks for sharing!


My pleasure - but I still would rather have been sailing.


----------



## Willis (Jan 16, 2008)

*Sunset over Craney Island, Norfolk, VA*

Sunset over Craney Island, on our way back in from a great sail this past weekend








the Admiral and me... all smiles


----------



## Willis (Jan 16, 2008)

*A few sunsets over the Eastern Branch of the Elizabeth River*

Sunsets






















And a sunrise


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

Willis...
Great shots - THANKS!!!
Paul


----------



## cmendoza (Nov 15, 2002)

I second AE28's comments - Great shots Willis!
Really like this one:


Willis said:


>


Thanks for sharing,


----------



## whosyerbob (Nov 17, 2010)

These are great - let me see what I can contribute...


----------



## whosyerbob (Nov 17, 2010)

*Cape Charles, Virginia*

Here's a pano I shot at Cape Charles, Virginia - just hours after Hurricane Earl blew through.


----------



## patrickstickler (Dec 2, 2008)

Full moon over the Baltic on a midsummer's night... (sorry no sunset during midsummer in Scandinavia...)


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

Wide Bay bar
http://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv14/saintanna/ANZACDAYSAIL047-1.jpg

Karragarra Is
http://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv14/saintanna/StAnna07015.jpg

Rosslyn Bay
http://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv14/saintanna/Aug04019.jpg

Sandy Straits
http://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv14/saintanna/april04042.jpg

Cape Capricorn fog
http://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv14/saintanna/P7310003-1.jpg


----------



## Willis (Jan 16, 2008)

*Nice!*

Beautiful shot Whosyerbob. We love Cape Charles. We were actually planning on trying Sand Shoal Inlet on the Atlantic side of the Eastern Shore that weekend, but changed plans when Earl came by. We ended up spending a nice couple days and nights anchored off Chippokes State Park on the James River instead.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Coming home from a sail to Coronado del Medio


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

A couple from a recent delivery from NC to the Bahamas.

From an anchorage just off the Neuse:









And one from offshore:


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

2nd Wind...
Love the offshore shot!
Paul


----------



## Deadhead (Jan 3, 2009)

*Worton Creek, MD*

Late September 2010


----------



## Alex2108 (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm of to the Kings Cup on Sat, I'll upload some Thai sunsets!


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Love those sunset, ands sunrise pics......*i2f*


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't have pix but I can offer a link to sunset videos

YouTube - SunsetNY2009hires.m4v

YouTube - SmugglersCoveSunset53009.m4v


----------



## jaasun71 (May 15, 2009)




----------



## jaasun71 (May 15, 2009)




----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

jaasun those are beautiful!


----------



## jaasun71 (May 15, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

Sunset off South Cat Cay, Bimini.










Sunrise on the Gulf Stream, about 10 miles out from Bimini.


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2010)

Sunset on Lake Michigan, about 10 nm West of Muskegon


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Sailing off Daytona in Feb. headed for warmer climates ...................*i2f*


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

I do have a static sunset pic. Cat Island, Mississippi, June 2010. Thin line in water is oil boom (like it did any good)


----------



## ftldiver (Sep 9, 2002)

elliot key, miami


----------



## PeterSailer (Mar 20, 2010)

This is my best one.

Imageshack - dsc00078nk.jpg

And here are a few other:

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

*Chesapeake Bay*



















Gary


----------



## nentis (Jul 25, 2009)

*2010-05-27 - Race Day*

Racing on Gary Bruner's Shamrock, a Yankee 30. I always threatened to bring my DSLR due to the spectacular views we would sometimes get after an evening race. The top photo I forgot I composed an earlier shot with manual white balance and it had since gotten darker out. It gave an interesting result.

This is on the Columbia River near Portland, OR. The summer series we finished first in class.

---


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Recently switched computers and in the process of swapping photo files found these.. from the shell beach and lagoon at Montague Harbour in BCs Gulf Islands.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Montague is a great spot for sunsets.


----------



## EJO (Jan 10, 2010)

*montague pics*

Faster those are great photographs (not pictures)
Now explain what, where is land, water & air in the last one.

Skipper E-J
S/V "Sailmates" 1973 IRWIN 32 Classic.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

The last looks like a shot of a branch reflecting in the water.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

EJO said:


> Faster those are great photographs (not pictures)
> Now explain what, where is land, water & air in the last one.
> 
> Skipper E-J
> S/V "Sailmates" 1973 IRWIN 32 Classic.


Thanks, Skipper

The last shot is of a partially submerged branch in the lagoon you see in the second shot. Unfortunately it's not that sharp, but it's an interesting view, isn't it?


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

Faster said:


> Thanks, Skipper
> 
> The last shot is of a partially submerged branch in the lagoon you see in the second shot. Unfortunately it's not that sharp, but it's an interesting view, isn't it?


They're all good, but that branch shot was exceptionally well-composed. Thanks for sharing.
Paul


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks... here's another from the same evening.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Great composition on both shots--but I like the second one better. There appeared to be some camera movement on the first shot, but the second shot is tack sharp, even better composition, and the colors are incredible.

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## mksailnet (Jun 14, 2008)

*Sunsets*

First two - Block Island sunsets in July.
Third - Watch Hill Marina, Fire Island, NY
Canon SD1000 elph.


----------



## Patient (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## Patient (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

BC's Jervis Inlet looking toward Texada Island - December 30 2010.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

seayalatermoonglow said:


> BC's Jervis Inlet looking toward Texada Island - December 30 2010


Niiice!!

Here's one from last summer - not technically a sunset shot, perhaps, but it was taken near sunset, of a sandstone formation at Hornby Island's Tribune Bay. I never fail to be fascinated by these natural erosions.. This is my current Desktop pic.


----------



## ardoin (Mar 8, 2008)

Bonnaire 2010
Two different days, but very similar sunsets.


----------



## ChuckA (Dec 28, 2008)

Sunrise Newport RI July 2010


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, not exactly sunsets but these are some interesting sky shots I took today in the Sechelt Inlet - huge downpours today mixed with sporadic holes of sunshine.










Every double rainbow I have ever seen, the colour transitions from blue to red on the inside rainbow and vice versa on the second one. Not sure if this is just a coincidence or not.










The end of the rainbow


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Sunset on the last sail of the season, October 25, 2010:


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Are the Sechelt photos taken past Skookumchuk?


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

jackdale said:


> Are the Sechelt photos taken past Skookumchuk?


Hey Jack, yes they are. The first one is the west side of Sechelt inlet directly in front of the Salmon Inlet looking south toward the town of Sechelt. The second one is looking slightly north of Kunechin point where the 366' foot wreck of the HMCS Chaudiere was scuttled on December 5 1992, apparently a great diving spot. The last one is looking north toward Skookumchuck Rapids.


----------



## EJO (Jan 10, 2010)

Pete loved your YouTube vids, especially the sailing one. What kind of boat is yours? Love the double ender with the large cabin.

Skipper E-J
S/V "Sailmates" 1973 Irwin 32 Classic


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

EJO said:


> Pete loved your YouTube vids, especially the sailing one. What kind of boat is yours? Love the double ender with the large cabin.
> 
> Skipper E-J
> S/V "Sailmates" 1973 Irwin 32 Classic


Actually it's Steve, Pete's the bald guy in the vids that runs the ex-commercial fishboat and the other Peter stearing my boat. There's too many Pete's in this world. Glad you enjoyed them. Thanks, my boat is a Truant 33, the pilothouse is quite different than most Truant's.


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

Faster said:


> Niiice!!
> 
> Here's one from last summer - not technically a sunset shot, perhaps, but it was taken near sunset, of a sandstone formation at Hornby Island's Tribune Bay. I never fail to be fascinated by these natural erosions.. This is my current Desktop pic.


Ron...check out his article, Ancient flying reptile found on Hornby Island. Maybe it was in Tribune Bay, looks like that's where it should have been found. Keep your eyes open when your there next.
Ancient flying reptile identified on B.C. coast - CTV News
They may name the next fossil after you...I mean flying reptile.
By the way, beautiful, and very interesting photo. I have seen interesting sandstone rocks on the other side of Hornby but not anything remotely like this. I have never anchored in Tribune nor have I done any real exploring there, I need to get there this summer.
steve


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Steve... interesting article. Funny I don't remember hearing anything about it at the time.

Thanks for the comments on the pic.. we kayaked down the eastern shore of Tribune at sunset and got a whole series of interesting shots... the low light and shadows really highlight those amazing patterns. In many ways I think it can look very macabre.

Definitely worth a visit, but bug out at the first sign of a building SE breeze that is not just a local thermal summer inflow.. There's really no wiggle room on the time to leave if that happens.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

sheesh this kinda stinks compared to the rest, but nice view when i was peeling out of the marina yesterday. i need a real camera it seems, this phone just isnt up to the task...


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

Sunrise - Salmon Inlet BC - Feb 2nd 2011










Morning - Mountainous Vancouver Island - Shot from Powell River looking west - Feb 1st 2011


----------



## cmendoza (Nov 15, 2002)

Gorgeous!
Especially love the shot from Powell River!


----------



## kumgang (Apr 11, 2010)

*South American river's sunset*


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a bunch of sunset pictures from sailing this fall/winter. I think HUGOSALT took the best one though.

New York City would be over the horizon if it weren't for the tall buildings.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

Here's the Drascomb.


----------



## calden (Aug 11, 2006)

Sunrise, East China Sea, 1987.


----------



## mcavacas (Feb 17, 2011)

the SSV Corwith Cramer anchored in Prickly Bay, Grenada


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Faster said:


> Thanks... here's another from the same evening.


Hei Faster, that photo of yours is so magic that I couldn't resist to have some work on it. Take a look:










Regards

Paulo


----------



## mcavacas (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow Paulo! How did you do that? Is there a certain program you used?


----------



## Nias (Nov 15, 2009)

South San Francisco skyline. Getting back late, January 2011.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Here's one I took a couple of days ago from Sunshine's Bar on Nevis, with Arita on the left and Zanshin on the right and a diving pelican (oh, and a sunset).


(click on picture to expand)


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

mcavacas said:


> Wow Paulo! How did you do that? Is there a certain program you used?


You can do that with any good photo program, if you know how to work with it.

I used one that is free and that is a good one. You can get it here:

GIMP - Downloads

Regards

Paulo


----------



## AEShier (Feb 2, 2010)

Fall 2010 ... Lake Muskegon, looking toward the Lake Michigan channel.


----------



## AEShier (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## obelisk (May 23, 2008)

i took these one year ago while relesing the shore lines in our anchorage at Caleta Silva, Beagle Channel, Chile:







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice photos! Was it as 'cool' as it looks?


----------



## obelisk (May 23, 2008)

you bet! it is impossible to explain adequately in words how grand and awe-inspiring Tierra del Fuego is in person. weather, scenery and remoteness combine for a truly humbling experience. i actually took a shower in the waterfall in the background--probably the quickest shower of my life!


----------



## enki (Oct 24, 2010)

Wakatere Boat Club (Narrow Neck, North Shore City, Auckland, NZ) - They will be hosting the National Optimist Champs this April 21st - 25th 2011










Looking at Auckland Sky Tower, North Shore - Mt Vitoria and North Head, NZ









Photos by Roger Pearson.


----------



## Paladin27 (Jan 18, 2011)

Some sunset photos during my adventures on Lake Michigan


2009 South Haven Fireworks 06 by Paladin27, on Flickr


Sail away by Paladin27, on Flickr


Another beautiful sunset on Lake Michigan by Paladin27, on Flickr


Friends Goodwill at sunset by Paladin27, on Flickr


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

The calm before the storm, sunrise...Sechelt Inlet this morning.


----------



## Ryan1975 (Mar 4, 2011)

Some awesome photos...will up post count and be right back with one of my favorites (from an iPhone no less!)


----------



## Ryan1975 (Mar 4, 2011)

Summer 2009 in Chaumont Bay, New York on my '72 Bristol 24


----------



## ChicagoNewport27 (Nov 21, 2006)

Chicago in our rearview mirror, sailing to Jackson Park Harbor by HowardRoark, on Flickr


Sunset by HowardRoark, on Flickr


A Perfect Sunset off the shores of North Bimini by HowardRoark, on Flickr


Another Perfect Sunset off the shores of North Bimini by HowardRoark, on Flickr


A Passing Squall Reveals a Perfect Sunset by HowardRoark, on Flickr


Feeding birds while anchored off Ocean Cay, Bimini, Bahamas by HowardRoark, on Flickr


----------



## Cruxandreams (Mar 8, 2011)

heading south


----------



## DoubleEnder (Mar 8, 2011)

Sunrise. Extra credit for guessing where!








Another sunrise Muscongus Bay, Maine








Same place zoomed in.


----------



## DoubleEnder (Mar 8, 2011)

Why I love sailing Maine








CC Canal -Sagamore bridge sunrise








Sunrise in Onset


----------



## grainedetoile (Feb 21, 2011)

*in honduras bay islands*

Last year in Honduras Island Bay. Now in new caledonia. sailboats are just great dream machine


----------



## jtsails (Mar 14, 2011)

Beaufort NC Sunrise


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

Last week...sunset in the Broughton Archipelago , British Columbia


----------



## MikeWhy (Apr 22, 2011)

Biscayne Bay in early May, anchored 100 yds off the public beach on Virginia Key. A train of waves swept past us from the beach side as I stepped into the cockpit, disturbing the otherwise still waters that morning. I puzzled that out later as apparently the remnants from a distant powerboat bow wave, bouncing off the beach. We had the Bay to ourselves most evenings and mornings that week, and our choice of anchorages. I didn't have to cross an ocean to find tranquility after all. Later that morning, we bucked through a cold front and BF 5 winds and seas out of the N heading up to Ft Lauderdale. Ahhh, were it that life were that sweet always.


----------



## Bcromer (May 28, 2011)

*Ok*

Great


----------



## Bcromer (May 28, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Bcromer (May 28, 2011)

Sunset?


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

sunsets in mazatlan...


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

sunrise in mazatlan...


----------



## MikeWhy (Apr 22, 2011)

Bcromer said:


> Sunset?


If that was about the Biscayne Bay pic... that was shortly after sunrise; we slept in that morning.  Looking perhaps a little west of south down the length of the Bay. The village of Key Biscayne lies just behind the line of mangroves on the left. Dinner Key is toward the right, or maybe just off the right edge.

Here's a shot taken in the late evening, earlier in the week at the start of the trip. We had anchored off the village that evening. The little cove was pretty full with the locals and their toys when we pulled in. An hour or so before sunset, they loaded up their PWC's and left us and one or two neighbors to soak in the downtown Miami skyline in peace. Stiltsville is just visible in the distance just off the point on the right.










Sunrise just kissing the mangroves in Card Sound, off North Key Largo.


----------



## MikeWhy (Apr 22, 2011)

Sun setting on Miami, with a lone SUP idly working toward us.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

I really enjoyed Biscayne Bay in our years passing through Miami........*i2f*


----------



## Undadar (Mar 24, 2011)

*Sunset on the Gulf of Mexico*

Sunset on the Gulf. Somewhere near Marco Island, FL.









Different day, similar location.









http://jdfinley.com
You can observe a lot just by watching.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Looking back from Sidney Spit, Saturday June 4th


----------



## Kiltmadoc (Nov 10, 2009)

The Maltese Falcon Making the J-boat, Ranger, look like a J-24 (Newport, RI):


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

Running south - Johnstone Strait, British Columbia


----------



## Rangernewell (Oct 23, 2010)

a great night


----------



## dropanchorfor3 (May 31, 2011)

Just a note, all these pics are very inspirational


----------



## BlackCaiman (Jun 15, 2011)

*Maiden Voyage*

I guess I have to post 2x before I can submit my photos, so this is post number 1.


----------



## BlackCaiman (Jun 15, 2011)

and post number 2.


----------



## BlackCaiman (Jun 15, 2011)

*Maiden Voyage ICW*

These photos were taken during our trip down the ICW from Annapolis, MD to Hilton Head, SC on our new Jeanneau 36i sailboat the Black Caiman.


----------



## my900ss (Sep 25, 2010)

Krabi Thailand...


----------



## annnim (Jun 25, 2011)

*Sun set in Finland*

A beautiful picture of sunset taken at our summer house in Masku, Finland.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Sunday night on Long Point Bay


----------



## Dog8It (Jan 2, 2007)

Sunset at Fleets Bay, Lower Chesapeake


----------



## annnim (Jun 25, 2011)

*Sunrise in Southern Baltic Sea*


----------



## JoeDiver (Feb 2, 2011)

Sunset on Eagle Mountain Lake, Texas:


----------



## baz (Jul 9, 2011)

An old one from the Amador Causeway in Panama, and some from this month out in the North Sea windfarms...


----------



## lafayette (May 13, 2011)

*Mauritius Indian Ocean*

Hi guys,
both pictures were done at the same place, at Grand bay north of Mauritius indien Ocean. You can anchor the boat in the bay of grand bay for free. But before you should go at port louis for the paper's immigration at the coast guard departement.


----------



## willyd (Feb 22, 2008)

*Corsica river, MD, last week in May 2011*










and here's what was behind the photographer:


----------



## EJO (Jan 10, 2010)

The evening before the Chicago-Mac race returning home (West Michigan) from my sail to Chicago. Not much wind but a nice sunset.


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

BlackCaiman said:


> These photos were taken during our trip down the ICW from Annapolis, MD to Hilton Head, SC on our new Jeanneau 36i sailboat the Black Caiman.


Is that an alligator?
If your boat's 36 feet then that is one big creature.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

New Zealand Sunset, Marlbourough Sounds


----------



## sailguy40 (Feb 6, 2010)

Here are some photos I actually took last year, recently found where I had them at...


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

For a bigger list of sunset photos check out Sunset photos in the Caribbean


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

Just a quick sunset sail.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Click on any of the thumbnails to expand the picture to full-sized one .


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice, Zanshin!

A couple from Cabbage Island Marine Park, at the southern extreme of the BC Gulf Islands, very near the US border.


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

*Swantown Marina, Olympia, WA*

From a quick weekend a couple weeks ago.


----------



## whosedream (Mar 29, 2011)

*Mexico Sunrise*

This sunrise still makes me smile


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

mazatlan sunset









sunrise in mazatlan


----------



## leogallant (Jul 29, 2011)

Got some great sunrise moments in our recent trip to Charleston. Video is in my signature.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Dusk in the Marina.


----------



## seawench (Aug 30, 2011)

*The most beautiful sunset*

This is the most beautiful sunset I have ever seen. It was taken in Highbourne Cay, Exumas on our first Christmas cruising. It was our first Christmas Eve away from our family. This was the gift we got!!


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

nice 'n' firey... beautiful shots


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Bedwell Harbour, Pender Island, BC Gulf Islands


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

Very nice photo Faster.


----------



## Summer Magic (Aug 31, 2011)

First pic is the last sunset of 2009 in the background is Bird Rock in La Jolla, California. The second is from Marina Cortez in San Diego California August of last year.


----------



## HeyPorter (Apr 9, 2011)

Fighting the current in light winds on the Columbia.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

About 500 miles west of Costa Rica 2 weeks ago. While turning back from Hawaii. At least the sunset was pretty*.....i2f*


----------



## StephenP (Aug 6, 2008)

imagine2frolic said:


> About 500 miles west of Costa Rica 2 weeks ago. While turning back from Hawaii. At least the sunset was pretty*.....i2f*


Nice photo. Hopefully you get to Hawaii on the next attempt!!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Just moments ago from Katkam, a web cam on English Bay, Vancouver BC... http://www.katkam.ca/


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

2 sunsets in old harbor, mazatlan...


----------



## larrytwo (Aug 31, 2011)

*Major sunset*

Sunset over Major Rock, near Copland islands marine park. localy known as Ragged islands.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

StephenP said:


> Nice photo. Hopefully you get to Hawaii on the next attempt!!


I might have to swim, or take a plane:laugher.....*i2f*


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

dang--if i could leave bird safely i would helpye.....


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Z,

I a giving up crew. I am capable now, and I have got Mel. We maybe meeting along the way going in oppsosite direction......*i2f*


----------



## Merit25lovers (Mar 30, 2011)

Looking Northwest on Cayuga Lake in August


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

i2f--would be awesome.... be safe!


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Westbrook Connecticut 09/19/2011


----------



## arknoah (Oct 31, 2010)

Not quite sunset, but I liked the sun and its reflection on the water between the boats.


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

Cuttyhunk the end of August


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

another view


----------



## Bermudahigh (Nov 17, 2007)

*virgin gorda*

hauling for 'h' season


----------



## NewportNewbie (Jul 30, 2011)

A few sunsets from Newport Beach, Ca.....


----------



## sailguy40 (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice pics! Here is one I took yesterday evening...


----------



## nodders (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## sailguy40 (Feb 6, 2010)

Here are a couple sunrise pics I took this past weekend, these are snapshots from one of my videos...


----------



## sailguy40 (Feb 6, 2010)

@newportnewbie... Right on! Those are some awesome photos!


----------



## UPHILL (Dec 22, 2010)

Sunset from a different view, looking east at 5000'


----------



## Fodder (Aug 17, 2008)

*Sunrise in the North Channel*

I set my alarm every day for a week while I was on vacation to get this shot! I'm pretty pleased that my patience paid off.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

That's a beauty!!


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

A little Philippine flavor here........_*i2f*_


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

She's so pretty...


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

C2...you may consider changing your sig  LOL


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Nah... She's a country music fan too....


----------



## rigbee (Sep 27, 2008)

*Sunset....Vancouver BC*

I took my 1st mate out on her birthday for a sail to Bowen Island and dinner there.On the way home this was the view looking back. A good day indeed.


----------



## clwhitt (Oct 22, 2011)

Catalina 22 at sunrise in Los Barriles, Baja California Sur, Mexico on October 19, 2011.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

rigbee said:


> I took my 1st mate out on her birthday for a sail to Bowen Island and dinner there.On the way home this was the view looking back. A good day indeed.


Nice shot, rigbee... btw, sorry I missed you on your original signup, let me belatedly welcome another Vancouverite to the site!


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Sunrise on the Michigan Shoreline; Lake Michigan.
Beautiful lazy fall Sail 10/23; South Haven to Holland single handed (nobody to tell me what to do)


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

October 23, Long Point Bay, Lake Erie:


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

San Francisco Bay yesterday - Alcatraz and then the Golden Gate bridge in the background.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

*Sunrise at Titusville, FL*

June 2010


----------



## E38 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Sunrise on Rhode River in MD, 10-22-11*


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

November 2011 Long Island Sound Connecticut


----------



## alan_za (Nov 14, 2011)

Sunrise Tumbo island, BC.


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

This evening at Howe Sound, BC from a BeachCraft.









and Hornby, Denman and Vancouver Islands at sunset.


----------



## Frederick32 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sailing; The fine art of getting wet and becoming ill while slowly going nowhere at great expense. What a JOY!!


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

*Sunset*

Sunset while anchored at Croker Island in Lake Huron's North Channel


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

E38 said:


>


Hey, that's right around the corner from my house! Don't post pictures, or everyone will want to anchor there!


----------



## alan_za (Nov 14, 2011)

Sunrise near Seal Island, South Africa. Seagulls scavenging the leftovers of a seal killed by a great white.


----------



## StormBay (Sep 30, 2010)

Here are a few
Sunset somewhere between bermuda and ny








The sunrise the next morning








Sun set on the hudson, ny on left and nj on right








And a sunrise from the window of our old apt in queens ny


----------



## mathewsaunders (Nov 16, 2011)

These pictures are gorgeous!


----------



## Idpnd (Oct 10, 2009)

San Fernando, up a river south of Cadiz (Spain)


----------



## obelisk (May 23, 2008)

heading south for the Straits of LeMaire. Jan 2009


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Croatia 2011


----------



## obelisk (May 23, 2008)

Mar del Plata, Argentina January 2009


----------



## Umeds? (Jan 9, 2006)

Cool pics everyone!


----------



## Umeds? (Jan 9, 2006)

I recognize one: optimists on the Tagus


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

PCP said:


> Croatia 2011


The swim suit tells a story... great pic.


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

Okay, my contribution.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

WOW! Been there lots of times. At one point Langford Creek provided some of the best yellow perch and white perch fishing in the Chesapeake's upper reaches. Langford Creek was so choked with aquatic grasses that it was nearly impossible to get any boat much larger than a 14-foot runabout much beyond the creek's mouth. 

Great photo that brought back lots of wonderful memories,

Gary


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Last summer, Herring Bay on Ruxton Island..looking towards Nanaimo BC


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Great stuff! It's important to re-visit this thread from time to time...


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

*First Sunset*

First sunset at the first marina I've been to on the first night I slept in the boat...

I'll remember this one for awhile... Fort Washington Md


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

This shot is 4 years old. It is from a delivery from Newport RI to St Barths via Bermuda.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Girolata, Corsica 2008


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Somewhere between Maui and Victoria










Sunset over Georgia Strait


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Sailing into the sunrise - also from the Maui Vic trip (summer 2010)


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Andraitx, Mallorca 2003










On the way to the Balearic Islands 2003










Near Mallorca 2003


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Here's a slideshow I made of sunrises and sunsets, from Galveston Bay to the Chesapeake. Bit over 5 minutes long.


----------



## HMoll (Sep 18, 2007)

*Culebra Sunrise*

My daughter took this one with an iPhone4. Sunrise at La Pela, Cuelbra. Merry Christmas & Happy Holidays, everyone.


----------



## Paalderson (Feb 13, 2002)

3 days out of Tortola!!


----------



## RachelDLSmith (Dec 18, 2011)

*Beautiful Sunset!*



SVDistantStar said:


> ADDITION BY CD
> 
> THIS HAS BECOME AB OUTSTANDING THREAD. I HAVE DECIDED TO MAKE IT A STICKY. I ENCOURAGE ANYONE AND EVERYONE WHO WISHES TO PARTICIPATE TO FEEL FREE TO POST. STEPS TO POSTING ARE HERE: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/28958-steps-posting-pictures.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great Picture!


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

*Beaufort, SC Dockside*

I took this shot last year at the Dockside in Port Royal.


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

*Battery Creek, SC*

How beautiful is this?


----------



## RachelDLSmith (Dec 18, 2011)

ltgoshen said:


> I took this shot last year at the Dockside in Port Royal.


Thanks for the note on the picture... stunning! I love the sunset in the water! Big Happy Sigh!


----------



## Miraclo (Dec 31, 2011)

What gorgeous pictures! TNX for the inspiration!
This makes it all worth it!
New member.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

*Finally figured how to post photos!*

This one was taken from the anchorage at Oponuhu Bay, Moorea, French Polynesia. You can just see a nav light marking the channel through the reef. As a northern boy I never really appreciated that the quality of light is very different in the tropics compared to more northern (and southern) locales. A softer, more pastel kind of feeling - great for pictures.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

This morning (1-13-2012) in Rosario St., sun coming up over the Cascade Mtns and the town of Anacortes, WA Not great quality, Iphone (doing about 20 knots in the crab boat).


----------



## nccouple (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunrise, Oriental NC bridge


----------



## nodders (Aug 19, 2011)

Port Dalhousie, lake Ontario, September 2011


----------



## larrytwo (Aug 31, 2011)

*Winter sunset*

January. 2012. Lund harbour


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Ensenada de los Genoveses, med coast of Spain. Genova doninated the western med and we can find many signals of their presence, including light houses, defensive towers and names of coves, as it is the case.










Aguilas, entry of the bay, med Spain.


----------



## nodders (Aug 19, 2011)

*turks and cacos July 2011*


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Nodders.....like the deadeye.... what boat is that?


----------



## greene2108 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Sunset in Ephraim, Door County*


----------



## greene2108 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Another Ephraim, Door County Sunset*










This is the shot we used for our blog header, so definitely a favorite.

Mike and Brenda


----------



## nodders (Aug 19, 2011)

Faster said:


> Nodders.....like the deadeye.... what boat is that?


I don't remember - it was a 60 ft (give or take) schooner, hand built by a guy who lives in turks and cacos and the deadeye was made in Lunenburg Nova Scotia. I'll see if I can find out her name!


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

This from a couple of days ago. Morning, but no sun visible. 16F, wind 25-30kts, first hint of winter we've had here in the PNW.


----------



## S/V Utopia (Jan 15, 2012)

Beautiful Sunset-Sandy Hook, July 4th!


----------



## RachelDLSmith (Dec 18, 2011)

*Sunsets Arizona Style*









Hmmm Still figuring out how to do this one I guess!


----------



## nodders (Aug 19, 2011)

Faster said:


> Nodders.....like the deadeye.... what boat is that?


took a while but her name is Atabeyra owned by David and Jenny Douglas!


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Schooner _Wind Dancer_ reaching towards the sun on Lake Michigan.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

nodders said:


> took a while but her name is Atabeyra owned by David and Jenny Douglas!


Thanks for the followup!


----------



## Dog8It (Jan 2, 2007)

Cooper Island, BVI . . . it really does not get much better than this . . .


----------



## RachelDLSmith (Dec 18, 2011)

*You are so right!*



Dog8It said:


> Cooper Island, BVI . . . it really does not get much better than this . . .


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Yucatancruiser (Jan 31, 2012)

*Sunset at Progreso Yucatan Mexico*


----------



## Yucatancruiser (Jan 31, 2012)

*Also in Progreso Yucatan Mexico*


----------



## Yucatancruiser (Jan 31, 2012)

*Progreso Yucatan Sunset at the beach*


----------



## ftldiver (Sep 9, 2002)

lostman's river in the 10k island










..


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

This evening...Jervis Inlet


----------



## svHornblower (Dec 11, 2010)

Block Island last summer


----------



## Yucatancruiser (Jan 31, 2012)

*sunset at Progreso Yucatan Mexico aboard Vyndi*


----------



## AnthonyHarmon (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi this is Anthony Harmon, Anthony Harmon is a miserable spamming bustard who has been banned from SailNet. Send abuse to [email protected].


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Ibiza, old town and port:










View from the old town:










Formentera:


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Sunrise over St. Kitts:


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

All beautiful!


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thought I would add these, pretty plain, but I like them because of the date stamp.

Take a look, Sunset on 6/24


















And Sunrise on 6/25


----------



## snooper (Nov 27, 2011)

Hello everybody.. Winter sun in Southern France...


----------



## jpian0923 (Jul 19, 2011)

post 7


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

Sunset at Warderick Wells, Exuma Land and Sea Park, Bahamas, Christmas Eve 2011


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

There is a secret spot in the Gulf Islands of British Columbia where one can reliably get life-altering sunsets. It's a cove called "North Cove" on the north end of Thetis island and is just south of Nanaimo. It has such spectacular sunset probably because the sun sets right over the massive paper mills of Nanaimo.  The anchorage has good holding, good protection from a south wind, and is usually deserted. The reason it's deserted is because if the wind shifts from the north it's open to a lot of fetch. Ask me how I know....

All three pictures are from North Cove, taken 2 years apart.



























Medsailor


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Have you ever explored the lagoon there? We stopped for lunch one day outside the lagoon.. probably the warmest swim ever in the GI for us....


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Faster said:


> Have you ever explored the lagoon there? We stopped for lunch one day outside the lagoon.. probably the warmest swim ever in the GI for us....


Must add North Cove to my list. I have never anchored there.


----------



## interloper (Feb 29, 2012)

At the southern tip of the Eastern Shore of Virginia.


----------



## Mystic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Sunset at Captain's Cove Marina, Delta, British Columbia*

.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Cala Grao, Minorca.


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

MedSailor said:


> Medsailor


It is interesting to read all the information about keel designs, prefered riggs, blue water capabilites, etc. All the new boats are just delicious and surely owning one would be a delight. But seeing this picture, this boat just screams "Come aboard, weigh anchor, cast off..."
John


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

ccriders said:


> But seeing this picture, this boat just screams "Come aboard, weigh anchor, cast off..."
> John


Cheers to that!


----------



## KIVALO (Nov 2, 2011)

Kivalo, my boat, on Owasco Lake last summer in mid July.


----------



## Aussie escapade (Mar 12, 2012)

Have attached 2 images of sunset over the beach in Perth. For some reason sunset over the water always seems nicer than sunrise? Maybe that's because i am not a morning person!


----------



## HBBurlington (Jan 17, 2011)

A view from Dartmouth over Halifax harbor.
There on vacation, wishing I was on MY boat!


----------



## Bill-Rangatira (Dec 17, 2006)

Took a few shots last season of our entrance to Montague harbor on Galiano Island


----------



## crusin kiwi (Nov 26, 2011)

Sunset off the east coast of the south island new zealand


----------



## CruiseICW (Jul 24, 2011)

Sunrise on the South River, N.C. the morning after Hurricane Irene


----------



## Boomberries (Apr 4, 2010)

* A lovely night while underway sailing from Bermuda to Newport, R.I., 2011*


----------



## Boomberries (Apr 4, 2010)

*Another beauty sunset, while sailing back from Bermuda to Newport, RI. - 2011*


----------



## Boomberries (Apr 4, 2010)

*Last one - while sailing from Maui to Vancouver, 2010. So many magical sunsets and sunrises. : )*


----------



## gus_452000 (Mar 11, 2012)

Amazing photos all of them, and people wonder why we go to sea


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

Yesterday's sunrise east of Orcas Island Washington. Leaving Peavine Pass and home port of S/N's JRD22 (John & Laurie)


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Looks like a good powerboating day, Steve!


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

Faster said:


> Looks like a good powerboating day, Steve!


Just ike glass ...cleared into Canada at Nanaimo last night, west of Hornby now.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Punta Gorda, Florida earlier this month:


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Monterey Bay sunrise at low tide.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Sunset at White Lake, Michigan looking back towards the channel to Lake Michigan:


----------



## TomRay (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## bristol299bob (Apr 13, 2011)

Sunrise, leaving Ocracoke NC









Anchored in Cape Lookout Bight NC









Moonrise at Cape Lookout


----------



## bristol299bob (Apr 13, 2011)

ok trying again ...

Sunrise, leaving Ocracoke NC









Anchored in Cape Lookout Bight NC









Moonrise at Cape Lookout


----------



## captainfletcher (Apr 5, 2012)

The anchored one is really awesome, especially with the clouds building next to the sun!


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

sunrise.old harbor, mazatlan.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

sunset, el faro, mazatlan--old harbor


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

sunrise at sea


----------



## latitudes (Jul 27, 2010)

Off of Jost Van Dyke, BVI


----------



## brehm62 (Mar 27, 2011)

Lake Sullivan, Indiana


----------



## Guero (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## sailinggreece (Apr 10, 2012)

My kind of Sunset, Greece


----------



## torontoCL14 (May 28, 2012)

Taken from the swing bridge at Leslie Spit in Toronto Canada


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

Salmon Inlet Sunrise - This morning


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Bilgewater said:


> Salmon Inlet Sunrise - This morning


Now THAT is a very cool shot.... nice!!


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Sunrise on the Chesapeake end of the C&D on the way to the Sailnet rendezvous


----------



## Guero (Dec 29, 2009)

From Keywest,FL en route to Cuban Coast, a few weeks ago.


----------



## KIVALO (Nov 2, 2011)

Same place, 6mo previous!








Ulladh said:


> Sunrise on the Chesapeake end of the C&D on the way to the Sailnet rendezvous


----------



## Paddyd (Jun 14, 2012)

My Island Home


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

200NM north of the Azores


----------



## 74sabre28 (Nov 21, 2011)

Cooling off from the 90+ degree weather in Boston


----------



## sevseasail (Jan 15, 2007)

Fernandina Beach, FL


----------



## g0twind (Oct 5, 2010)

First sunset sail of the season on Lake Ontario.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

I posted these in another thread but thought they should be here too.

Sunset at Adventure Cove, near Tofino, BC









Morning light at Nettle Island, Barkley Sound, BC









Sunrise over Vancouver Island from Strait of Juan de Fuca


----------



## gts1544 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sunset from S/V REGGAE at Soper's Hole, Tortola, BVI's


----------



## claire.giulini (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi!! We recently sailed in BVI & captured this beautiful Sunset pictures...


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

Moreton Bay


----------



## Cruiser2B (Jan 6, 2011)

Here is a sunset from concrete ships anchorage in the lower chesapeake


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Anna, all I can say is WOW!!



St Anna said:


>


----------



## nodders (Aug 19, 2011)

Taken from our boat during a visit to Youngstown NY on Canada Day.


----------



## P8dawg (Jan 10, 2007)

Sunset on what's left of Cheney Lake.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Sun setting over a beautiful ketch...


----------



## cadteach (May 19, 2009)

Lake St Clair, MI


----------



## sww914 (Oct 25, 2008)

Cruiseport Village, Ensenada


----------



## Amazing Grace (Feb 19, 2012)

Atlantic Crossing


----------



## seaojoe (May 4, 2002)

Sunrize at sea


----------



## svandante (Jun 27, 2012)

Isla San Francisco, Sea of Cortez


----------



## svandante (Jun 27, 2012)

Sunrise off Cabo Corrientes, Mexico southbound for Zihuatanejo. Being one of the world's "infamous" capes, it's considered a good idea to round this landmark at night before the winds and seas pick up.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

914--how longye stayin in ensenada???


----------



## svandante (Jun 27, 2012)

Ensenada? I haven't been in Ensenada since Nov. 2008. Don't remember, huh? We met you in La Cruz. s/v Andante?


----------



## svandante (Jun 27, 2012)

Sunrise from the moorage in Puerto Escondito, Baja, Mexico. A famous local landmark, "El Gigante" can be seen in the background. Puerto Escondito is a natural hurricane hole in the sea of Cortez.


----------



## seaojoe (May 4, 2002)

sunset a few days ago


----------



## svandante (Jun 27, 2012)

Here's a sunset and a sunrise!


----------



## Sea Dawg (Jun 26, 2012)

If I did this right, I give you a Deltaville sunrise this past Monday:








Wicomico River sunset this past Tuesday:








Soloman's Island sunset this past Wednesday:







Tangier Island sunset this past Thursday:


----------



## cd66312 (Aug 17, 2011)

Last night:


----------



## dgasmd (Mar 31, 2011)

This morning


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## Jetexas (Apr 3, 2012)

Had some nice sunsets in Kemah lately.


----------



## tom_beckstedt (Feb 25, 2012)

great photos


----------



## melody1204 (Aug 3, 2012)

I am obsessed with taking photos of the sunsets at night, often from the exact same spot. It's amazing how different each one looks. I am perpetually in awe of the beauty I'm able to experience on a daily basis since moving aboard our sailboat.

Melody

Vacilando | This is the story of two people, a dog and a journey. We'll choose some article almost certain not to exist and diligently try to find it.


----------



## jtsails (Mar 14, 2011)

Here's a nice sunrise Pic that I took while moving my boat down from Maryland this past Feb. Pic was taken in Belhaven, NC.


----------



## Marcel D (Apr 15, 2012)

This is a nice Pacific NW sunset!!


----------



## jpian0923 (Jul 19, 2011)

Point Loma (San Diego, CA.) from the south. Hove to, enjoying the view through the jib.


----------



## Cruiser2B (Jan 6, 2011)

Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel


----------



## TomRay (Apr 9, 2009)

For the geometry buffs... what's wrong?


----------



## Jetexas (Apr 3, 2012)

Saturday morning started like this:










But the rest of the day looked pretty much like this:


----------



## JoeDiver (Feb 2, 2011)

I'll take a nice cool rain shower over baking in 100+ degree high humidity no wind misery......any time!


----------



## PPPPPP42 (Mar 11, 2009)

TomRay said:


> For the geometry buffs... what's wrong?


If you hadn't asked I never would have noticed, but you can see it in the waves, I mean clouds, er, waves.


----------



## TomRay (Apr 9, 2009)

PPPPPP42 said:


> If you hadn't asked I never would have noticed, but you can see it in the waves, I mean clouds, er, waves.


Fun with photoshop. Those power lines in the bottom right corner are a bit of a giveaway, but hardly noticeable. The angle of the sun is just impossible, though. How could it be below the trees yet still reflecting off the water? It could not, of course.

Here's another gravity-challenged picture. A sailor has got to have some fun with the complete lack of wind, right?


----------



## sevseasail (Jan 15, 2007)

TomRay said:


> For the geometry buffs... what's wrong?


It is obviously upside down, I see water over the sky on the left, not to mention the power lines in the "water".. Nice picture !!!


----------



## sevseasail (Jan 15, 2007)

Jetexas said:


> Saturday morning started like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's an Italian saying that goes like this:
" rosso di mattina maltempo si avvicina, rosso di sera buon tempo si spera" 
and it proved right once again...

I got caught in the rain on Sunday also, my crew decided to bunker down in the cabin and I was left alone in the cockpit, once the rain passed, so did the wind, had to motor all the way back ....


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Sunrise during a ~70nm Lake Michigan crossing:


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

My wife took this from the dinghy on Sunday morning. That's our boat in the center with the sun rising over Vermont's green mountains.


----------



## goosesgooses (Jul 28, 2011)

Branched Oak lake sunrise, Lincoln Nebraska.


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

Sunset on the Neuse in NC










and Blue Moon rise in the east the same night (excuse the rocking boat and moon image!)










Ron


----------



## tundrasailor (Feb 21, 2012)

TomRay said:


> For the geometry buffs... what's wrong?


So what's the answer TomRay? I can't figure it out. It's a beautiful picture, though and would like to add it to my collection for a future painting (my other hobby!)


----------



## TomRay (Apr 9, 2009)

tundrasailor said:


> So what's the answer TomRay? I can't figure it out. It's a beautiful picture, though and would like to add it to my collection for a future painting (my other hobby!)


Both of the recent images I posted were flipped using Photoshop. They are upside down.

In the one where the sun is visible, it appears to be below the tree line, yet somehow the full sun is reflected off the water. That is a geometric impossibility.

The other one is not as obviously inverted, but has power lines down in the corner that give it away.

I take sunset pictures almost every night. I put the best ones here:

Facebook


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

Moonrise in Ziegler's Cove, Darien, Connecticut. August 2012. Greens Ledge (Norwalk) lighthouse in background.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

today's sunrise -- la cruz de huanacaxtle, nayarit, mexico.....


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

Apostle Islands, Superior


----------



## NICHOLSON58 (Feb 22, 2009)

We took these westbound at the Straits of Mackinaw in August. No photo shop. it really looked like this.


----------



## Cruiser2B (Jan 6, 2011)

NICHOLSON58 said:


> We took these westbound at the Straits of Mackinaw in August. No photo shop. it really looked like this.


Beautiful color! Mother Nature......Beautiful!


----------



## americanfrog (Sep 6, 2012)

these are from Sidney's Spit in BC, Canada earlier earlier in August this year.


----------



## seaojoe (May 4, 2002)

Took these a while ago.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

sunrise, la cruz








sunset, mazatlan, old harbor--el faro








sunrise, old harbor, mazatlan..


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

This one deserves to be viewed at it's full size instead of a thumbnail!

Credit goes to seaojoe for the picture and for posting it here:


----------



## seaojoe (May 4, 2002)

Sunrise 2 days out of Bermuda


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Walked in to an area to conduct a surveillance of gill netters at Samish Island and got to watch the sun come up with a crescent moon and Venus in the morning sky. The view made my luke warm thermos coffee taste almost good, sorta.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Rolling up our jib.


----------



## Azzarac (Sep 30, 2011)

Going Home.


----------



## seaojoe (May 4, 2002)




----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Clingstone and Jamestown.


----------



## obelisk (May 23, 2008)

Savusavu, Fiji


----------



## CorvetteGuy (Jun 4, 2011)

From the great lake of Ontario


----------



## flyingriki (Sep 27, 2012)

Somewhere between Vanuatu and Honolulu....


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

sunrise--morning has broken...









full moon rise-harvest moon


----------



## jkrause (Oct 17, 2000)




----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Love all of the pics.
Here is one of my own, last Friday, beautiful Fall, single handed sail.
Sunset over Lake Michigan


----------



## peoples1234 (Jul 17, 2010)

Anchored near Lower Hooper Island on the Chesapeake Bay


----------



## Bermudahigh (Nov 17, 2007)

Sunrise, Drunk Bay


----------



## FoggyBottom (Jun 16, 2010)

Stonington, CT


----------



## seaojoe (May 4, 2002)

from today's sail home


----------



## Large Luke (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Green Eyes (Aug 19, 2012)

Not a breath of wind
Potomac & St Mary's Rivers


----------



## Green Eyes (Aug 19, 2012)

Sunrise over the St Marys river


----------



## Green Eyes (Aug 19, 2012)

Sailing into the sunrise
Solomons Island


----------



## sww914 (Oct 25, 2008)

Last night in Ensenada.
The rest of these are on our blog today.


----------



## S/V Dutch Treat (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Sunset on Novigrad, Croatia, July 2012.


----------



## sct5566 (Feb 28, 2010)

Chesapeake Bay sunrise.


----------



## Jay 11 (Jul 31, 2012)

A DAY IN PARADISE !!!, WHAT ELSE CAN I SAY ?! - (Jay 11)


----------



## Annaa (Aug 14, 2012)

Amazing pics!


----------



## weathertrack (Jun 28, 2011)

a sunset in the Caribbean - a bit kitschy though


----------



## Jetexas (Apr 3, 2012)

Marina Del Sol in Kemah, Texas this weekend.


----------



## Waymar83 (Jun 5, 2006)

Carlisle Bay, from Dippers Bar at the Barbados Cruising Club....about a week ago


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Not the sharpest picture, but a sunrise from our condo deck... the Fraser River in the foreground, and WA state's Mt Baker distant:


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

A beauty that's burned into my memory and will keep me warm on many a long winter night...


----------



## seaojoe (May 4, 2002)

Sunrize 2 days







after non hurricane Sandy


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

today's.....


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

also today...


----------



## sailornewzealand (Nov 23, 2012)

Crossing the Gulf of Carpentaria Australia


----------



## Cruiser2B (Jan 6, 2011)

Southern Chesapeake Bay today, November 23rd

Adventures of Salacia: Singlehanded Sail in November

A nice short video of my sunset sail returning from a singlehanded sail, this was the best wind all day


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Taken moments ago....


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Cacaway Island, Lanford Creek, Chester River, Maryland


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Corsica River, Chester River Maryland


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Great Salt Pond
Block Island
Long Island, New York


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Newport Harbor - Jamestown bridge
Moorings behind Goat Island where the locaks moor their boats


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Sandy Hook- Horseshoe Cove
New Jersey
Sunrise


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

A memorable setting sun on Cayo Costa (SW Florida):


----------



## stoomy (Jul 8, 2008)

Playa Hermosa Costa Rica,


----------



## stoomy (Jul 8, 2008)

Sunrise Cape Cod Bay Oct 2012


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

ok so i will post mine that i took on my way from la cruz to zihuatenejo as soon as i can remember to bring my equipment to beach....


----------



## Thunderchild (Jul 20, 2012)

WOW is all I can say. These are some of the most beautiful pictures I have ever seen. I have been given more inspiration to get my boat sooner rather than later!!!


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Thunderchild said:


> WOW is all I can say. These are some of the most beautiful pictures I have ever seen. I have been given more inspiration to get my boat sooner rather than later!!!


You have officially scratched the surface of SailNet. Welcome! 

MedSailor


----------



## ScottyIrwin (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

just wait till i get my newly repaired puter with windows 8 back into my hands so i can again upload pix and show you true pair a dice--is awesomest here--perfect weather--cold front means 78 degrees F nights..LOL...come on down--are no swells here unless ther eis a frente frio making 2-5 ft swells from south right into bay of zihuatenejo--i will post pix soon..i promise...awesome perfect here...


----------



## Enigma0 (Dec 29, 2012)

Folks,

For those who'd like to spend a metaphorical moment in the cockpit with a frosty one...

Sunsets with music. youtube.com/watch?v=frJcWGGkEWk

You'll need to copy and paste.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

North Manitou Island and North Manitou Island Shoal Light, Lake Michigan


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

Some great shots in this thread. These were my favorite sunset shots of 2012 taken just off the Eggemoggin Reach in Penobscot Bay Maine.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Just... WOW, Tom!!


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2010)

> North Manitou Island and North Manitou Island Shoal Light, Lake Michigan


Love it, I could tell where it was even before the caption!


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

TomMaine said:


> ...taken just off the Eggemoggin Reach in Penobscot Bay Maine.


Reminds me of one of my favorite books, _Time of Wonder_


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> North Manitou Island and North Manitou Island Shoal Light, Lake Michigan


Been there, loved that!

N. Manitou Light is quite a sight. I've photographed it many times and currently use it as my blog header.

Here's another shot:


----------



## stoomy (Jul 8, 2008)

Cocoa Beach Florida, December 2012.


----------



## ambianceack (Aug 27, 2006)

katama bay, Martha's Vineyard, July 2012


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

ambianceack said:


> katama bay, Martha's Vineyard, July 2012


Nice shot. It looks like you're anchored. Is Katama Bay open to anchor again? I know they closed it a few years back and then a storm reportedly opened the bay up at high tide I think. Any new info? Thanks.


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

Late night ferry

Moon shot, sorry crappy camera not great at night, it was 10x better being there.


----------



## ambianceack (Aug 27, 2006)

TomMaine-

Yes, Katama Bay is open up again to anchoring, or at least it was last summer. I radioed the harbormaster office prior to dropping the hook and they confirmed it was good for anchoring. The bay is still open on the east side and the current does move quickly down by Edgartown. We were anchored in the southwest corner, other boats were moored in the southeast corner as seen in the photo. It is a great spot, nice beach on the east end, too; just need to be careful of Piping Plover habitat as posted, dogs on a leash, etc...

Joe


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2010)

Next to the Bridge of Lions in St. Augustine, Florida.


----------



## Dog8It (Jan 2, 2007)

Poipu Beach, Kaua'i


----------



## Dog8It (Jan 2, 2007)

Stingray Point, Virginia


----------



## timtim (Dec 16, 2012)

my first sunrise on the S2 and one from Boone NC


----------



## Dog8It (Jan 2, 2007)

Ranguana Caye, Belize


----------



## Dog8It (Jan 2, 2007)

Hatchet Caye, Belize


----------



## Sea Dawg (Jun 26, 2012)

Dog8It said:


> Stingray Point, Virginia


I was gonna guess Fishing Bay....pretty close!

Nice shot!


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

sunsets are great

add sailboat

greater


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

Sunset, sailboats, people--even better!

This is Block Island in August 2012


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

I sailed Jeanie out here for our first date. It is an annual event since. Ha!










An island somewhere on the Maine coast.

Down


----------



## halsask (Dec 8, 2012)

Sunset Point Roberts WA


----------



## nodders (Aug 19, 2011)

Manna Cay sunrise, BVI's










Sunset from Cooper Island, BVI


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

A friends boat at sunrise in Castine, Maine 2009.


----------



## stoomy (Jul 8, 2008)

Buzzards Bay Oct 2012


----------



## obelisk (May 23, 2008)

stoomy,

i would know the end of that boom anywhere. have you had any trouble with your Stoway system?

Passage Niue > Vava'u, Tonga August 2012


----------



## Speedycat (Mar 9, 2013)

DDITION BY CD

THIS HAS BECOME AB OUTSTANDING THREAD. I HAVE DECIDED TO MAKE IT A STICKY. I ENCOURAGE ANYONE AND EVERYONE WHO WISHES TO PARTICIPATE TO FEEL FREE TO POST. STEPS TO POSTING ARE HERE:

FOR THOSE THAT SIMPLY WANT TO LOOK, GO AHEAD. IF THESE PAGES DON'T GET YOU EXCITED ABOUT BOATING, NOTHING WILL. RELAX AND ENJOY.

- CD[/COLOR][/SIZE]

Ill post this to counteract my thread about crushing the boat.

Lets post up some good sunrise/sunset pictures.

I took this one lastnight.
[/quote]

Lovely picture! What time in the day was it taken?

Lovely picture! What time in the day was it taken?


----------



## Boomberries (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice to check back in after a hiatus and see several more beautiful pics shared. Here are a few from my sailing adventures last summer in New England, and on the Pacific Ocean

Silvery sunrise on the Pacific Ocean Aug. 2012

Gulf Of Maine sunset -July 2012

Newport Harbour, view from NYYC - July 2012


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Here's one from Grand Case, St. Martin taken a couple of weeks ago:


----------



## FinallySailing (Feb 12, 2013)

At Pin Mill on the River Orwell in Suffolk. A magic little place


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

Boomb…

Although they’re not the typical colors associated with sunrises and sunsets, I love the silver hue of your “Silvery sunrise on the Pacific Ocean Aug. 2012”.

Thanks for sharing.

Paul


----------



## Boomberries (Apr 4, 2010)

AE28 said:


> Boomb&#8230;
> Although they're not the typical colors associated with sunrises and sunsets, I love the silver hue of your "Silvery sunrise on the Pacific Ocean Aug. 2012".
> Thanks for sharing.
> Paul


 Glad you enjoyed. I like the silvery mornings like that. Fifty Shades of Grey, sailing style. : )
Here is another one, same morning.

Booms


----------



## Nicosailing (Sep 29, 2011)

i need 3 more post and i will be able to post one ;-)


----------



## Nicosailing (Sep 29, 2011)

or two more now


----------



## Nicosailing (Sep 29, 2011)

can i post youtube clips also?


----------



## strandedsooner (Mar 26, 2009)

Getting excited to go back in 3 weeks


----------



## strandedsooner (Mar 26, 2009)

to the BVI I mean


----------



## obelisk (May 23, 2008)

Sunet behind the squall. Rapa Nui February 2012


----------



## FinallySailing (Feb 12, 2013)

Very "Goetterdaemmerung" like dramatic, Obelisk


----------



## 34crealock (Dec 30, 2012)

Here's one of my favorite overnights


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

34crealock said:


> Here's one of my favorite overnights


You must be downunder.

Heh!


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

um....yeah......


----------



## Dave Montgomery (Sep 29, 2012)

Off the coast of Puerto Rico... Click on the thumbnail!


----------



## Jimmy E (Sep 19, 2011)

This picture brings back such fond memories. After almost two weeks of cruising with our friends , they were first to pull anchor and head out, home. The image was taken at 5:30 am, as they were leading the way out of Put In Bay, Ohio.
Both vessels are CS's....one a 36, and the other a 33.


----------



## ravidy (May 19, 2013)

great pics! I love this discussion...


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

I am cheating here because it was not sailing related directly. As a matter of fact they are anti-sailing in at least these photos prevented me from sailing. I had a sailboat charter planned out of Dana Point on a Thursday and was told I had a test lined up at work, followed by a 3 day trip to Tahoe if I passed.

I canceled the sailing trip, passed the test and spent 3 days of "work" in South Lake Tahoe where i got to visit a Emerald Bay. A place whose photos always stood out as a spectacular place. I visited it a total of 3 times to capture this beautiful spot. My even thought of sailing while there as my club has a reciprocal club there but apparently you pay for the boat based on foot length x elevation and found it was too expensive to rent a boat at 6,200'. So I took photos instead.


----------



## boatman61 (May 19, 2010)

:laugher How come I keep just getting 1...


----------



## boatman61 (May 19, 2010)

AAAAhhhhhhhhhhh well


----------



## Yachtjuno (May 26, 2013)

Espalmador to Cartagena


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Full moon


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Just moments ago from our favourite webcam in Vancouver BC.. KatKam.ca


----------



## flo617 (Mar 3, 2010)

San Francisco bay, from the mouth of the Oakland estuary


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

flo617 said:


> San Francisco bay, from the mouth of the Oakland estuary


This one is worth reposting as a larger photo. Nice picture!









MedSailor


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2010)

Sunset on the North Sound, Grand Cayman Island


----------



## KIVALO (Nov 2, 2011)

Setting sun over my home port...


----------



## Lappy Laz (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

These last 2 pictures were taken by our dockmaster... with an iphone... his timing was perfect...


----------



## lowtide (Mar 23, 2008)

From last month.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

pre-dawn, barrra de navidad, my current repair locale








now for sunset over lagoon in barra....


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

[/URL]
[/IMG]

zihuatenejo sunrise over playa la ropa beach from playa principal anchorage


----------



## tsell (Dec 9, 2012)

Sunrise in Rockport harbor.


----------



## MarkBarrett (May 31, 2013)

zeehag said:


> pre-dawn, barrra de navidad, my current repair locale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Breathtaking !
Divine ! 
The golden hour is captured so beautifully in your pictures that It hardly seems real..Just so beautiful,..
Great work


----------



## yetavon (Jun 19, 2013)

Lake Murray SC sunrise


----------



## DearPrudence (Apr 8, 2013)

Sunset on Lake Erie. 
Jeff


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Titusville Florida 5:30am Late June


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Okeechobee Waterway Sunrise


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Try that sunrise again....


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

pre cosme sunrise...










pre dalila sunrise


----------



## lajimo (Sep 5, 2011)

Boat Pics - Jim O'Connell

Sunset over Lake Ponchartrain - Friday, July 5th, 2013


----------



## Gustafson78 (Jul 3, 2013)

I used one that is free and that is a good one.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

pre huricane erick sunrise.....


----------



## larrytwo (Aug 31, 2011)

An evening at Lund harbor bc.


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

sunrise in cockels harbor this am


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

post furycame erick , barra de navidad, jalisco, mexico.....sunrise...this morning....


----------



## gmengg (Jul 4, 2013)

I can't able to upload pics here coz my posts are less than 10.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

moonrise last year about this time, la cruz de huanacaxltle


----------



## aprilsails (Jul 24, 2013)

gmengg said:


> I can't able to upload pics here coz my posts are less than 10.


Me too but the one I wanted to put in is my avatar - it looks much better blown up.


----------



## tjvanginkel (Sep 26, 2006)

Sunrise on the BC coast, a very quiet morning.


----------



## DJR351 (Mar 3, 2010)

I need one more post and this is it......

Next post will have the pics....


----------



## DJR351 (Mar 3, 2010)

Photos of a sunset at Bundaberg port marina Queensland Australia about six weeks ago, pictures taken about a minute or two apart and just played with the zoom only, no filters. Not sure which one I like the best tho......the brilliance and colour was continually changing.....


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Full moon and a boom


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

http://i.imgur.com/fpZU5EQ.jpg


----------



## vashikaran044 (Aug 1, 2013)

Specialization in black magic


----------



## MarkBarrett (May 31, 2013)

sooo beautifil! these pics are really the brilliant and smart ones to see, i love the creativity shown by phorographer here...


----------



## beyond (Feb 6, 2012)

Took this off of the coast of ski lanka.


----------



## BentSailor (Nov 10, 2010)

Took these the other morning before starting my shift at marine rescue. The last one isn't photoshopped at all, it's just the phone's camera did something interesting to filter out the glare all by itself


----------



## era (Aug 16, 2013)

i like sunrise


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

sunrise brought a Z to my skies...

and here is zihuatenejo at sunset..


zihuatenejo at evening..


sunset, zihuatenejo


one more time, with feeling....lol,,,barra de navidad, the lagoon...SUNRIS!!!


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

who fotochops sunrises and sunsets...geez--they awesome without our idiotic assistance..we only make things uglier...we are gifted beauty-- why mess with it.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

oh heck is a moonrise....oh well it will have to do ---


lol another sunrise...la cruz marina...


sunset, zihuatenejo


another view of that same zihuatenejo sunset....


----------



## hilll (Aug 20, 2013)

i like to


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Great pictures Zee. Why is your beautiful boat never the star of your pictures?

MedSailor


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Savusavu, Fiji--BULA!


----------



## Aver (Aug 15, 2013)

What a refreshing thread!


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

these are sunrise this am.



my boat isnt in many of my pix as i am usually on board.......in my rowboat, i wont bring my camera--too risky, and under way i have no buddy boats to shoot pix--so, is how it is.....


----------



## OziDude (Dec 20, 2009)

10°29′s 105°38′e


----------



## boating_tom (Aug 22, 2013)

Both of these were taken on Smith Mountain Lake in Va.


----------



## davebkanelavie (Aug 29, 2004)

Sunset on a great adventure of sailing 8 years on the seven seas.


----------



## Dog8It (Jan 2, 2007)

Sunsets on the Chesapeake


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Sunrise over Cape May Harbor, NJ:









Sunrise over the Delaware River:


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

St. Lucie canal on East side of Lake Okeechobee


----------



## serenespeed (Apr 6, 2010)

A couple of shots taken during the Lake Ontario 300, this year. Some are sunrise, some are sunset...

by Daniel M.W. Buehler, on Flickr


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

Sunset on Cuttyhunk Pond last evening.


----------



## ericb760 (Apr 11, 2012)

Pacific Yacht Landing, Wilmington, CA.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

Here's a scanned analog photo from a sunrise in Opoutere, NZ a while back...



And of course, what sunset thread would be complete without a green flash?


----------



## Dreaming (May 14, 2013)

Sunset in Monterey Bay and just after sunset pulling into Moss Landing


----------



## cncsailor (Oct 3, 2013)

These are some beautiful photos!


----------



## unimacs (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Sunset at Gratitude Marina in Rock Hall, MD. Sparrows Point Mill across the bay is visible.


----------



## Halcyon1 (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## JohnJohn23 (Oct 9, 2013)

Amazing pictures, makes me wanna drop everything and go to a boat trip right away, oh was it that easy.


----------



## LooseDiamond (Dec 7, 2010)

Sunset Smuggler's Cove Cat Island MS taken couple of weekends ago:



Sunrise the next morning:



Since we dodged a bullet on tropical storm Karen, I didn't pull the boat. Going back this weekend! Perfect sailing weather now in south Mississippi!


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

I enjoy ths thread immensely. This was taken from Star Island, part of the Isle of Shoals island group off the coast of New Hampshire and Maine(the boundary goes down the middle), a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Cruiser2B (Jan 6, 2011)

Not from my boat.... taken this past week in Cape Cod, i have others I will post...they all need resizing.

BTW how do I post picture so it does not show up as thumbnail????? Thank you SN


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Friday night:


----------



## mattt (Aug 26, 2013)

Vieques, Puerto Rico


----------



## mattt (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## mattt (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## aparksat (Nov 11, 2013)

I'll post one when I get the chance of the morning here on the river


----------



## Cap'n Russ (Jul 15, 2013)

Finally able to post pics so here are a few of my greatest hits...

Taken this past September from my boat's slip in the Eastport area of Annapolis









Sunrise at anchor, Ft McRee, FL, Oct 2012









Sunset whilst at anchor, Ft McRee, FL, Oct 2012









Osprey at Sunset, Ft McRee, FL, Oct 2012









Sunset whilst at anchor, Ft McRee, FL, Oct 2012









Red Sky at Morning, Tarkiln Bay, FL, Oct 2012









Setting Sun, Perdido Bay, FL, Oct 2012









Setting Sun, Perdido Bay, FL, Oct 2012









Sunset, Perdido Bay, FL, Oct 2012









Sunset, Pirates' Cove, AL, Oct 2012









Barber Marina, AL, at Sunrise, Oct 2012









Sunset, Naval Station Norfolk, VA, Nov 2011









Two Suns in the Sunset, Hampton Roads, VA, Nov 2011









Twilight Follow-the-Leader, Whitehall Bay, Annapolis, MD, Nov 2012









Russ


----------



## boknows (Jul 23, 2013)

Panama city florida


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## serenespeed (Apr 6, 2010)

by Daniel M.W. Buehler, on Flickr


----------



## austintoday (Nov 12, 2013)

These are awesome photos, sunset and sunrise are one good subjects to capture on specially going on to cruising. 

~Austin


----------



## JackandJude (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry for the title ruining a great mid-ocean shot - but it's online for a one minute video about Sooty Terns trying to land on our yacht Banyandah


----------



## darksails (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Dog8It (Jan 2, 2007)

Days are getting shorter, light is softer. Clouds are foretelling the arrival of winter.


----------



## svGabriel (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## boknows (Jul 23, 2013)

*panama city 12-4-13*

My wife and I in panama city in the pass out of the chanel fishing


----------



## svhandy (Dec 6, 2013)

Great trip


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Moments ago from our deck.. the faint mountain peak in the distance is Mt Baker in WA state. It's -9C (16F) today.. chilly for here


----------



## obelisk (May 23, 2008)

sunrise over Hanga Roa, Rapa Nui March 2012


----------



## obelisk (May 23, 2008)

coming into auckland several nights ago


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Sun rise Catalina California .


----------



## lowtide (Mar 23, 2008)

Yesterday.


----------



## capt vimes (Dec 2, 2013)

this summer on our way to the aeolic islands...


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Not exactly a sunset but its the moon rising looking east toward the oceanfront condos. Then the bridge from the same location.


----------



## obelisk (May 23, 2008)

ok, so I stole this one from my friend's blog Båten Anna | Seglar Jorden Runt but it's too good not to share. somewhere in the indian, en route to South Africa


----------



## catchinrays (Dec 27, 2013)

In 2011 we took an "adventure" tour with Mark, the owner of Stray Cat from Miami to Nassau, Bahama. This sunset picture was taken while we were anchored at Chub Cay.


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

A picture from work... This was earlier this week. Each picture was about 20 minutes apart. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy2u (Nov 16, 2008)

Out at the Hamptons back in November


----------



## boknows (Jul 23, 2013)

My wife and I in Panama City Florida in December. We also made a video of it on youtube.


----------



## gumbeau (Apr 23, 2009)

Kemah Entrance, Upper Galveston Bay

A governments is a body of people, usually notably ungoverned- Shepard Book


----------



## gumbeau (Apr 23, 2009)

Olbia, Sardinia

A governments is a body of people, usually notably ungoverned- Shepard Book


----------



## gumbeau (Apr 23, 2009)

Rome, Italy from rooftop bar of a hotel.

A governments is a body of people, usually notably ungoverned- Shepard Book


----------



## gumbeau (Apr 23, 2009)

Upper Galveston Bay

A governments is a body of people, usually notably ungoverned- Shepard Book


----------



## gumbeau (Apr 23, 2009)

Providentiales, Turks and Caicos

A governments is a body of people, usually notably ungoverned- Shepard Book


----------



## gumbeau (Apr 23, 2009)

Gulf of Mexico during return trip after Harvest Moon

A governments is a body of people, usually notably ungoverned- Shepard Book


----------



## gumbeau (Apr 23, 2009)

Does the moon count?










A governments is a body of people, usually notably ungoverned- Shepard Book


----------



## gumbeau (Apr 23, 2009)

Harvest Moon return again









A governments is a body of people, usually notably ungoverned- Shepard Book


----------



## gumbeau (Apr 23, 2009)

Auckland, NZ

A governments is a body of people, usually notably ungoverned- Shepard Book


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Moments ago from our deck at home....


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Long Beach California last summer . Aboard lil ol Patricia A .


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

Wow, the last two.. Just wow. Beautiful! Can't beat winter sky clarity! 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## orion71 (Jan 10, 2014)

Potomac River near Ft. Belvoir


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Put In Bay, OH
August 2013


----------



## flo617 (Mar 3, 2010)

Sailing home after another beautiful Sunday on the bay.


----------



## camchain (Mar 3, 2008)

Swan Creek, Rock Hall, Maryland. 10-18-2013


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Here are some from the past week at Grand Case, St. Martin, FWI:


----------



## CharlzO (Nov 12, 2013)

camchain said:


> Swan Creek, Rock Hall, Maryland. 10-18-2013


Love this one


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We booked a beach house at Chesterman Beach near Tofino this week for a few nights.. Here's our sunset that first evening:



and our sunrise "pink" the next morning:


----------



## CaptainRahnn (Feb 1, 2014)

Sunset New York slough


----------



## lowtide (Mar 23, 2008)

Watched the sunset cruises go to this spot a few sunsets in a row, so we took the dink about 500 meters from the boat to see why.

No wonder they're dropping $35 each to crowd the sunset boats.

These shots are from the Bay where the Ocean View Sports Bar (with a dinghy dock) is in Islamorada Fl. The sunset boats leave out of Whale Harbor, the next cove over. The Ocean View is owned by Gary Dunn, ex-NFLer, and even has a pool that's chilled in the summer time, for bar/restaurant patrons. Not to mention that sunset 1000 meters away.

'


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Some random pics from this summer on the water.

Two pics are from a trip I did from San Diego to Catalina. This is the sunset on the 18 hour crossing home.

The middle shot was taken on on Camp Pendelton Marine base after an evening of racing.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Photos from Thursday's unsuccessful delivery


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

More from Thursday


----------



## socal c25 (Nov 1, 2013)

Image is a phone cam, poor quaility


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

jephotog said:


> More from Thursday


Beautiful shots, Jordan.. wasted on thumbnails. Have you tried joining Photobucket and pasting the img code link option? Your pics will show up properly sized for all to see without needing the 'clicky'....


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Taken a couple of weeks ago Long Beach Ca.


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Same night my little boat .


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Faster said:


> Beautiful shots, Jordan.. wasted on thumbnails. Have you tried joining Photobucket and pasting the img code link option? Your pics will show up properly sized for all to see without needing the 'clicky'....


Yes I have a photobucket account, its been a while since I have had to use it.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

jephotog said:


> Yes I have a photobucket account, its been a while since I have had to use it.


Now you're talkin'... spectacular shots! especially the first one...


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Faster said:


> Now you're talkin'... spectacular shots! especially the first one...


Funny thing I almost didn't include that one. While it is a very pretty sunset nothing in the foreground to give it depth.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

My personal favorite from this last year on the water.


----------



## obelisk (May 23, 2008)

Auckland has some of the most consistently beautiful sunrises and sunsets

sunrise today









sunset a few days ago


----------



## LooseDiamond (Dec 7, 2010)

Sunset Friday night north side Cat Island MS (kayak tethered to boat):



Sunrise the next morning fishing North Bayou via kayak:


----------



## larrytwo (Aug 31, 2011)

Salish sea summer 2013. and the vid here.


----------



## SpawnyWhippet (Sep 30, 2010)

Arriving in Sydney from Singapore


----------



## SpawnyWhippet (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## SpawnyWhippet (Sep 30, 2010)

America's Bay, NSW, Australia


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Here's some recent sunsets:

Grand Case, St. Martin, FWI


Sunset Beach, St. Martin, FWI


Green Flash, Anse Colombier, St. Barths


Ile Fourchue, St. Barths


BBQ Sunset, Marigot, St. Martin, FWI


White House Bay, St. Kitts


----------



## Backloop1 (Dec 29, 2010)

North sound, Virgin Gorda


----------



## Backloop1 (Dec 29, 2010)

A couple more. I'm ready to go back


----------



## Backloop1 (Dec 29, 2010)

North Sound


----------



## Backloop1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Same trip


----------



## Backloop1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Last one


----------



## Backloop1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Try again


----------



## OziDude (Dec 20, 2009)

Christmas Island sunset


----------



## OziDude (Dec 20, 2009)

Christmas Island Sunset


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

dawn. barra de navidad.... 2014, spring


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

fullmoon
barra lagoon


----------



## Wonderinlost (Mar 30, 2014)

First shot is the sunset on my local lake. The second shot is the next morning as I never got off that lake that weekend. Except for hydration at the many watering holes. This summer will be the first year with the sail boat.


----------



## Mystery117 (May 21, 2013)

First one is at Great Guana Cay in the Abacos at sunset in 2006
The second is at sunrise, making a run for Fort Lauderdale from Moselle Shoal, north of Bimini in 2005 when Hurricane Dennis was due to pass south of the Keys - awesome trip.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

barra de navidad sunrise 2014 lagoon


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

just another tropical sunrise.....


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

close enough..... morning sometime....lol


----------



## jerryRiggin (Jul 7, 2011)

Here we were crossing to St. Martin from BVI:


----------



## Mystery117 (May 21, 2013)

This one is sailing into and through the Port of Miami, Friday October 11, 2013. We were on our way to Elliot Key and just didn't use the motor. It was lovely.


----------



## dixiedawg (Sep 22, 2013)

Sunset at Dog Island, FL:


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Here's one from last week in Portsmouth, Dominica

​


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

mississippi sound 2009


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

san diego, beyond the dawn of time...


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

marina puerto navidad, isla navidad, colima, mexico...sunset..summer 2013


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

more beautiful mexican sunrises....a Z in the dawn sky

la cruz de huanacaxtle, 2012


----------



## chopperssc (Aug 31, 2012)

Newport Harbor CA.
April 7, 2014 a real short trip up to Newport from Dana Point.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

normal stuff....2014 sunrise

regualr day starting in barrra de navidad...2014



pre cosme 2013


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

lil cove just north of santiago bay, manzanillo, mexico..sunset

la cruz de huanacaxtle, nayarit, mexico, anchorage at dawn


----------



## obelisk (May 23, 2008)

sunrise over Rangitoto. happening right now in Auckland


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

obelisk said:


> sunrise over Rangitoto. happening right now in Auckland


W-O-W 

MedSailor


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

may 3 dawn


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

more may 3 dawn


----------



## mrvideo (May 7, 2014)

Sunset in Ventnor, NJ 2014


----------



## jerryRiggin (Jul 7, 2011)

We were in Bimini, Bahamas: 









When we took this sunset picture:


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

sunrise pre furycame erick, 2013


----------



## ajoliver (Feb 23, 2007)

Sandusky Bay, Ohio


----------



## bristol299bob (Apr 13, 2011)

sunset,overnight crossing of the pamlico sound


----------



## larrytwo (Aug 31, 2011)

Salish sea sunset.


----------



## Mr. Bubs (Aug 21, 2013)

We took these last week, sunset and sunrise at the southern end of Long Point Bay, Lake Erie:


----------



## Mr. Bubs (Aug 21, 2013)

Also Mrs. Bubs snapped this photo a few minutes prior to the lighthouse one:


----------



## Cope44 (Sep 11, 2008)

Lake Tahoe on sunday.


















Thanks and enjoy!


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

The sunset got canceled yesterday


----------



## Westsailforever (Jul 9, 2014)

This wasn't one of our better ones , but it's all we got right now.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

How about a couple of moonrises for a change?

We had some really spectacular 'super moon' rises in twilight earlier this month:




and this beautifully still 'hidden sunset'...


----------



## Snail17 (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## tbodine88 (Jul 3, 2014)

Padre Island Sunset from south of the Causeway. It rained during most of this trip, so I didn't get a lot of sailing in.


----------



## paikea (Aug 3, 2014)

Norway.


----------



## __floater__ (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## __floater__ (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

From work... 

- Ronnie...on the geaux


----------



## Halcyon1 (Oct 29, 2012)

Taken whilst on a yacht delivery from the UK to Greece:










Pete


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Aptly- Sunset Cove


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

[/URL][/IMG]

Sunset over Afghanistan from 17000 feet. I thought the contrast of the blue sky and the red desert separated by the clouds was beautiful.


----------



## EnjoyLife (Aug 12, 2014)

This must be a good place for a first post in here  

Sunrise / Sunset in Malta (From iPhone)


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Solo sailing at dawn across Gardiners Bay


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Sunset in Thailand last night.


----------



## Bill-Rangatira (Dec 17, 2006)

Smugglers Cove 








Lasqietti Island 








morning shot Tribune Bay Hornby Island after we got hit with 30+ kts wind 
nature's way of making up for it








Clam Bay at Kuper Island


----------



## GrantB (Jan 1, 2015)

Looks like a great place for a first post on Sailnet.

A few shots from around my regular stomping grounds - a chilly Georgian Bay (Tiffin Basin) late fall sunset, Beausoleil Island sunrise, and a spectacular sunset at my home marina (Wye Heritage) from K Dock.


----------



## aloof (Dec 21, 2014)

Pulau Goal, South China Sea, Malaysia. It's only 100 miles from Singapore, a world away. This was my second night out on the new boat, a few years ago, and my first anchorage in the South China Sea. Little did I know then that such sunsets are so common there.


----------



## budvar (Mar 18, 2013)

On the Columbia River with my fellow sailmate Kurt:


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

One of those pinch me moments from last season


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Not quite sunset, but close... interesting fog bank rolling in just moments ago - our boat is in a marina just to the left off the photo (image from Katkam.ca)


----------



## sciencebum (Dec 11, 2014)

Calm marina on a stormy day in Berkeley.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

This was sent to me by a friend from New Jersey where they just got another foot of snow last night. Thought everyone living in the frozen north would appreciate it.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Embracing Gravity (Oct 25, 2013)

Some beautiful pictures on here!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

travlineasy said:


> This was sent to me by a friend from New Jersey where they just got another foot of snow last night. Thought everyone living in the frozen north would appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're enjoying unseasonal warmth on the West coast lately, but I gotta say for those back east, that's just cruel, Gary!!


----------



## Kostis (Apr 18, 2014)

From our marina in HHI, 1 million dollar views!!

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44746&stc=1&d=1426182999

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44754&stc=1&d=1426183094

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44762&stc=1&d=1426183094

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44770&stc=1&d=1426183094

... and Captain despicable me!!


----------



## CharlzO (Nov 12, 2013)

Couple from last year, nothing special but was nice to enjoy at the time


----------



## Kostis (Apr 18, 2014)

nice


----------



## dwedeking (Jan 28, 2007)

Sunset at Isla San Francisquito

Sunset at Isla San Francisquito by Daniel Wedeking, on Flickr


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

New Jersey winters build character.

Last Snow of the Season | Sailing Fortuitous


----------



## SavvySalt (Sep 16, 2014)

I love this thread! Sunsets while sailing were what got me started in photography and video 










Full size


----------



## nagy592 (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## svGabriel (Jul 3, 2012)

Last night in Seaford, VA on the Poquoson river.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Last light, Monkey Beach, Langkawi, Malaysia.


----------



## aeaston (Aug 5, 2011)

Not as magnificent as many of the others, but figured I would share. This was just pre-dawn on our (wife and I) first overnight passage. No wind to speak of, we were damp and cold from the dew and condensation over every surface. We hadn't run the engine at all, out of sheer stubbornness. It was worth every bit of discomfort to see and feel the sun rise over the ocean that morning.

Oh yeah, and the stars from that night... no moon, so it was amazing.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Gave you a 'like' for the sentiment, as much as the picture!


----------



## troublejr (Aug 29, 2014)

Here's a nice sunrise in Marina Del Rey


----------



## obelisk (May 23, 2008)

Koh Phetra, Thailand 03/30/2015 with "sunset" mode on olympus tg-3


----------



## obelisk (May 23, 2008)

Sunrise. Koh Ngai, Thailand. No filter this time


----------



## rbh1515 (Jul 7, 2000)

I took this 3 weeks ago from our property in Door County, Wisconsin. No sailboats in the pic, but as you can see it was still very cold with ice on the shore. This was one of the more beautiful sunrises I have seen in a while. It was about 5:30am, I looked outside, threw on some warm clothes and took the panorama with my phone. Rob


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Taken yesterday:


----------



## obelisk (May 23, 2008)

Phuket 4/25

Looking west









Looking east


----------



## Jetexas (Apr 3, 2012)

We watched the sun sink below the horizon as we were sailing west back to Kemah Saturday night.









http://www.svgimmeshelter.wordpress.com


----------



## obelisk (May 23, 2008)

Koh Kradan


----------



## CharlzO (Nov 12, 2013)

Saturday night over Lake Ontario as we sailed towards Henderson Bay


----------



## seabirdcr (Jan 21, 2009)

Sea Bird off the coast of Playa Hermosa, Guanacaste, Costa Rica


----------



## seabirdcr (Jan 21, 2009)

This was taken from aboard Sea Bird on a sunset cruise.
I have hundreds of amazing sunset photos!


----------



## seabirdcr (Jan 21, 2009)

The famous "Monkey Head Rock" in Spanish (locally) known as "Cabeza de Mono."
Sometimes referred to as King Kong Rock too.










Michael Douglas was just here last March. (See Monkey Head Rock behind him in the top left photo.)


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

A pic from last haul-out. ..perhaps implying that I really do not spend enough time sailing this boat:


----------



## seabirdcr (Jan 21, 2009)

Yesterday's sunset from Playas del Coco, Guanacaste, Costa Rica


----------



## seabirdcr (Jan 21, 2009)

Another one taken from Coco Beach (Playas del Coco, Costa Rica.)


----------



## seabirdcr (Jan 21, 2009)

This is our job! People pay us to take them sailing, it's just fantastic to get paid to do what we love doing. 
This boat and business are up for sale though. The owner of Sea Bird and his wife have retired and they found some beach front property they want to buy, so this lovely boat and turnkey business opportunity have been listed for sale! I will be sad to turn it all over to someone else, however, I am offering to stick around and help sell tours as long as the new owners want/need the help. I'm not leaving Costa Rica, I love it here...


----------



## tsell (Dec 9, 2012)

A beautiful evening in Hampton, NH on Saturday.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

tsell said:


> A beautiful evening in Hampton, NH on Saturday.


I have to say, 1,100+ posts and there still comes pictures that take your breath away


----------



## seabirdcr (Jan 21, 2009)

My friends and I were out on the water and my friend took a panorama of Coco Bay...there is Sea Bird at her mooring...Playas del Coco, Guanacaste, Costa Rica


----------



## Bill-Rangatira (Dec 17, 2006)

Winter Cove Saturna Island BC Canada


----------



## seabirdcr (Jan 21, 2009)

Sunset July 12, 2015 ... we had a sunset cruise and we were all treated to this amazing beauty.

By the way, the owner of Sea Bird has retired and he's ready to sell Sea Bird and Sea Bird Sailing Excursions.
For the sale sheet info, see this google Doc.


----------



## donsboat (Feb 27, 2006)

Leaving Tin Can Bay in Queensland Australia at sunrise with the tip of Frazer Island on the left


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

donsboat said:


> Leaving Tin Can Bay in Queensland Australia at sunrise with the tip of Frazer Island on the left


Looking for the pictures...


----------



## VF84Sluggo (Jan 1, 2015)

Single-handing my Catalina 30 MkIII at sunrise on Choctawhatchee Bay, FL.


----------



## seabirdcr (Jan 21, 2009)

Taken from the shore in Playas del Coco, Guanacaste, Costa Rica...


----------



## seabirdcr (Jan 21, 2009)

Taken from aboard Sea Bird during a sunset cruise around the Gulf of Papagayo, Costa Rica.....










Can be seen larger on our Facebook page - https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sea-Bird-Sailing-Excursions/137039496322859?sk=timeline


----------



## budvar (Mar 18, 2013)

Kennewick, Wa., Marina off the Columbia River. Last nite.http://www.sailnet.com/forums/members/budvar-albums-sunset-picture20873-0715d.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/members/imasonofasailor-albums-2014-sailing-picture20881-sunset.jpg


----------



## seabirdcr (Jan 21, 2009)

Taken from the beach Playa Hermosa, Guanacaste, Costa Rica on July 19, 2015.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

Here's a selection of sunrises/sunsets from our recent trip through the North Channel to Mackinac:


----------



## WharfRat (Aug 4, 2015)

Oriental Harbor a week ago.


----------



## welshwind (Feb 27, 2005)

Sunset at Sister Bay Marina in Sister Bay Wisconsin


----------



## SavvySalt (Sep 16, 2014)

Sunrise in the Atlantic a hundred miles or so south of Long Island:



Click for fullsize


----------



## skalashn (Jun 28, 2011)

Foggy sunrise, Lake Ontario (light air sailing)










Sunset, Cobourg harbour, Lake Ontario


----------



## welshwind (Feb 27, 2005)

Another Sister Bay Sunset ...


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

People lining the rocks to watch the sunset at Kilcoursie Bay.


----------



## seabirdcr (Jan 21, 2009)

I've seen many Costa Rica videos but I found this one online last night and I just had to share it. I've lived in this country for about eight and a half years and even though it is a very small country, it is so full of biodiversity and beauty that I fall in love with it more and more the longer I'm here. There are a few sunset shots in the video...the music is chill and the feeling you get when you watch it is the reason I came and never went back. 






Pura Vida from T//Motion on Vimeo.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Last Wednesday before the storms rolled in...








Monday End of July on our puddle.


----------



## HBBurlington (Jan 17, 2011)

From our slip at Bronte Outer Harbor Marina, Oakville Ontario, and,
At "The Wall" at Hanlan's Point, Ward's Island, (Toronto Island area).
Two of our favorite places!


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

Some from our trip this summer:

Wingfield Basin (Cabot Head)










Benjamin Islands (North Channel)










Turnbull Island (North Channel)










Sunrise at Yacht Haven Marina, Drummond Island (North Channel)










Meldrum Bay (North Channel)










Heywood Island (North Channel)










Sunrise on Georgian Bay - Just south of Killarney


----------



## BentSailor (Nov 10, 2010)

*@seabirdcr:* The privacy settings on those videos stops us (or at least me) from watching them.


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Catalina Island, California . Sun rise .


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Camera didn't do it justice . Sun set Catalina .


----------



## donsboat (Feb 27, 2006)

Sunrise leaving Tin Can Bay Australia with the southern tip of Frazer Island on the port side.


----------



## thetub (Jul 15, 2015)

love the boat picture on low tide


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

Poulsbo WA 8-27-15

http://s1278.photobucket.com/user/kellysails/media/Sunset%20Poulsbo%20WA_zpsknckxdm0.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y504/kellysails/Sunset%20Poulsbo%20WA_zpsknckxdm0.jpg" border="0" alt="Poulsbo Sunset 27-8-15 photo Sunset Poulsbo WA_zpsknckxdm0.jpg"


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

A few shots from our just-back-home summer cruise...


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

I was going to post this in the other thread, but it probably belongs here.

Sunrise from the deck of the Bark "Europa" somewhere off the South Australian coast:










(In case you're wondering, the lines across the middle of the pic are the main-course, topsail and t'gallant braces.)


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Classic30 said:


> (In case you're wondering, the lines across the middle of the pic are the main-course, topsail and t'gallant braces.)


Obviously!!!.....


----------



## BentSailor (Nov 10, 2010)

Classic30 said:


> Sunrise from the deck of the Bark "Europa" somewhere off the South Australian coast


Recent shot or indulging in some nostalgia?


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

BentSailor said:


> Recent shot or indulging in some nostalgia?


Nostalgia.. triggered by some of the pics in the "Why I like this" thread.

Good to hear from you, BTW. Hope all is well in your patch of the country.


----------



## TheSailingRode (Sep 12, 2015)

My brother took this while cruising the Outer Banks of NC as part of the OBX130. All small boats cruising for five days, he is in a West Wight Potter 15.


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Avalon , Ca . Sun rise . Our annual once a year migration . 
And here is not a sun rise , but a little show of tropical storm Linda , the remnants of Linda that is . It rained hard that night (by our standards).


----------



## pollywog (Sep 20, 2015)

*Oriental North Carolina*


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=60370&thumb=1

ICW Fungo Ferry


----------



## reduc (Sep 19, 2014)

Great Salt Pond, Block Island, RI in November 2015. When I arrived to anchor I was the only boat there.


----------



## Victoria Demontelimar (Jan 20, 2016)

French Polynesia, 2015


----------



## Cap'n Russ (Jul 15, 2013)

It's been a while, guess I'll post a few more as we wait for the snowpocalypse to arrive...

Sunrise as we raced up the Pax River, Solomons Island Race 2014









Sundog over Bloody Point, Dec 2014









Sunset, Chesapeake Bay, Dec 2014









Twilight, Eastern Bay, Dec 2014









Sunset off Gibson Island, Sept 2014









BW Sunrise off Gibson Island, Sept 2014









Color version









Sunrise off Gibson Island, Sept 2014


----------



## GrantB (Jan 1, 2015)

Beautiful shots.


----------



## dwedeking (Jan 28, 2007)

Sea of Cortez

Sundowner by Daniel Wedeking, on Flickr


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Great Guana, Abacos


----------



## tschmidty (Sep 25, 2008)

My meager contribution from my girl. My Spirit 23 on Lake Murray, SC.


----------



## alctel (Jan 25, 2014)

All from last weekend to Sidney Spit


----------



## Skyeterrier (Feb 11, 2016)

San Diego Bay, just below Coronado Bay Bridge


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Last nights sunset at the marina after a wonderful first overnight of the season...


----------



## paikea (Aug 3, 2014)

Sunset's tranquil reflection.


----------



## Skyeterrier (Feb 11, 2016)

Early morning on Shelter Island, San Diego, CA, early 2015.


----------



## cave_dweller56 (Oct 25, 2012)

Skyeterrier said:


> Early morning on Shelter Island, San Diego, CA, early 2015.


I'll be back in San Diego later this week, can't wait to be back on the dock! Pics coming soon


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

from barra de navidad
sunrise sunset sunset


----------



## SavvySalt (Sep 16, 2014)

Such a great thread! Here are two of my favorites:


Enjoying an early season sunset sail aboard a J/29in the Boston Harbor. Higher resolution and more info



A Cal 39 enjoys the sunset in Gloucester Harbor. Higher resolution and more info


----------



## UsCa (Jun 8, 2016)

First Pic is Sunrise Oct. 2014 Saratoga Passage Puget Sound Washington

Second Pic is Sunset over Lummi Island Puget Sound Washington taken in July 2014


----------



## oldlaxer1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Baltimore.


----------



## Ratherfly (Mar 10, 2016)

Stonington Borough, CT off the back of our Tartan 3500. Second photo from The Dogwatch Cafe.


----------



## Cap-Couillon (Jan 2, 2013)

Sunrise to Sunset... Channel Key to Boot Key last November.


----------



## Davete (Apr 27, 2016)

I simply adore sunsets especially while sailing when I never miss a chance to take at least one breathtaking sunset picture..


----------



## dwedeking (Jan 28, 2007)

Taken Friday night from the dock.

Pa'u Hana by Daniel Wedeking, on Flickr


----------



## Danny Price (Jul 7, 2016)

Here's a few pics Cape Cod area


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

Sunset in the Fox Island Thoroughfare on Penobscot Bay.


----------



## plenny7 (Oct 1, 2014)

Some great pics in this thread for sure! Here's a couple from the July 4th weekend on Lake Pepin in Minnesota/Wisconsin.

The first one is my daughter as we were motoring back to the marina. The second one is a shot of the boats anchoring in the bay off the Lake City beach, waiting for fireworks to begin.


----------



## choppyseas (Jul 14, 2016)

Beautiful NC summer sunset


----------



## danstanford (Aug 3, 2010)

*Actually a moonrise picture, does that qualify?*

Never seen this before and probably won't again!


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Actually a moonrise picture, does that qualify?*



danstanford said:


> Never seen this before and probably won't again!


didnt now.... oops :cut_out_animated_em


----------



## SavvySalt (Sep 16, 2014)

Full Resolution


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Crossing the Chesapeake Bay Labor Day Weekend.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

*6:03 AM in Seal Bay.*










Off Vinalhaven Island in Penobscot Bay, Maine.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Rock Creek, Chesapeake Bay with Maryland Yacht Club in the distance...


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Somewhere on the Chesapeake


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Grenadier Island, 1000 Islands.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Arcb... if you upload your photos from a site such as Photobucket you will be able to show a much better pic on the forum. 

Go to share photo. Click direct link. Copy and paste using the pic icon above


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks chef, I'll try to figure that out.


----------



## skalashn (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunrise over Lake Huron and Bruce Peninsula


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

The last few Thursday races finish in the dark, my usually napping crew was roused for these shots, enjoy.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Various locations.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Rock Creek... end of a beautiful weekend of sailing on the Chesapeake...


----------



## Bigolesailboat (Oct 5, 2016)

Great Thread! This picture was taken on the maiden voyage of my "new" 1978 Pearson 28' Mark 1!

Took the boat out the first day after buying her, the girlfriend had decided she needed to do the titanic pose on the bow as we where heading in. I came hard over to the west and headed for the sunset to snap this wonderful picture from our first outing. Location Bellingham bay Washington! Let me know what you think of the picture!


----------



## budvar (Mar 18, 2013)

Sunset Photo by pilznbeenthere | Photobucket


----------



## budvar (Mar 18, 2013)

Evening on the Columbia


----------



## SavvySalt (Sep 16, 2014)

Not a photo but I think this video fits with the spirit of this thread:


----------



## dwedeking (Jan 28, 2007)

Sunset Silhouette by Daniel Wedeking, on Flickr


----------



## eko_eko (Sep 7, 2012)

These shots are from the shore, but there's a sunrise and water!

IMGP2605

IMGP2717

IMGP2850

There's even a sailboat in this one, which was cropped due to dust on the sensor:
sailing-bookmark


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

Sunset, Florida Keys. March 2017, and the view from the docks at Marathon Florida.


----------



## Scupper1 (May 14, 2017)

St Marys GA


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Sunset, Everglades National Park.


----------



## Jeff356 (May 4, 2016)

Evening shots from cruising around the Chesapeake last year

Jeff


----------



## HobieMarty (May 27, 2018)

Sunrise at Shady Point, Lake Martin, Alexander City, Alabama.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## EvgheniBordeniuc (Feb 2, 2019)

Jeff356 said:


> Evening shots from cruising around the Chesapeake last year
> 
> Jeff


Fantastic picture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

some pics


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

Vancouver Harbour in the Fall.









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

Here's mine, from Marathon Florida.


----------



## EvgheniBordeniuc (Feb 2, 2019)

SanderO said:


> some pics


Woow 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EvgheniBordeniuc (Feb 2, 2019)

One of my best sunset pictures. Returning from sailing to Comino island in Malta. 
Evgheni 
https://holidaysinmalta.net

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Sunset over the Tuna Club . Avalon , Ca . mswesti photo bomb

DSCF2184 by mark westi, on Flickr

Sunset looking out the window from Hotel Laguna Ca.

DSCF2518 (1) by mark westi, on Flickr


----------



## Valleysail (May 30, 2018)

SF and the Golden Gate. Sorry if the pictures didn't come through. I am not the most computer literate.

https://www.sailnet.com/forums/atta...ms/attachment.php?attachmentid=122708&thumb=1


----------



## dadio917 (Apr 4, 2011)

on our way out Columbia river bar...car carrier coming in


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Sunset in the Abacos, near Mangrove Cay.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Killer pic


----------



## Guyfromthenorth (Jul 2, 2015)

Set my D600 to high speed multi shot and waited out alot of sunsets in the Bahamas with western horizons and clear edges. Finally this sunset (first link below) yielded the tiniest of green flashes (2nd link)



http://imgur.com/mDe2ulD




http://imgur.com/4MD0T2M


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

2012 Northport


----------



## fmueller (Mar 14, 2012)

On the intracoastal between Fl and GA.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenwave (Jan 12, 2020)

Took this in the GoM on way from Keys to Galveston


----------



## jtsailjt (Aug 1, 2013)

From my mooring in Bucks Harbor, Maine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulinnanaimo (Dec 3, 2016)

Guyfromthenorth

That is a great photo of the green sun. You have responded to a couple of threads that do not involve complications with your vessel or travel plans; does this mean that things are going more smoothly?


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

Here's mine.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Wow, impressive shot GFTN. That is one ompressive shot of the green flash.

Here is a sunrise pic of mine. Gulf of Mexico. The morning was cold, I had covered a lot of miles, and I had a lot more to go. 

The warmth of the morning sun


----------



## Guyfromthenorth (Jul 2, 2015)

paulinnanaimo said:


> Guyfromthenorth
> 
> That is a great photo of the green sun. You have responded to a couple of threads that do not involve complications with your vessel or travel plans; does this mean that things are going more smoothly?


Thanks Paul and Arc. Things are going as good as can be. Fix one thing another breaks but that's the fun lol. Honestly can't complain for the amount of miles we've put on since sept (over 3000nm so far) it's gone very very well. Anchored in West palm headed north tomorrow.

The flash we were lucky to snap. Camped out the sunset alot to finally get it. My D600 snapped around 20 or so RAW frames the last second or two of the sun on the horizon and only 2 or 3 frames actually caught green. Nothing the eye would most likely see easily but it still counts!


----------



## alanr77 (Jul 24, 2009)

Somewhere in the North Atlantic...


----------



## ashr0077 (Jun 19, 2020)

MMR said:


> *Sunrise*
> 
> Eagle Cove, Magothy River


this picture looks beautiful I am very impressed I want to tell you I am a photographer by profession


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Thane


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Manjack Cay anchorage last February.....


----------



## PeterH61 (Feb 23, 2012)

Newport,RI 7/42020. Sadly, fireworks were cancelled but the sunset was spectacular.


----------



## DaySailerMawd (Jul 21, 2020)

Last night at Lake Nokomis. I went out to attach this new mooring pennant line


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 3, 2020)

TSOJOURNER said:


> ADDITION BY CD
> 
> THIS HAS BECOME AB OUTSTANDING THREAD. I HAVE DECIDED TO MAKE IT A STICKY. I ENCOURAGE ANYONE AND EVERYONE WHO WISHES TO PARTICIPATE TO FEEL FREE TO POST. STEPS TO POSTING ARE HERE: Steps to posting pictures
> 
> ...


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 3, 2020)

Love this thread! Sunrise, from land not sea...Brigantine, NJ. Does that count??


----------



## CecileLind (Jul 29, 2020)

collect.


----------



## DanM1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Mouth of Mamaroneck Harbor this morning. Capture from Beach Point Yacht Club webcam. Saves getting up early


----------



## RonnieGarnes (Jul 16, 2020)

Giulietta said:


> sun set
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so beautiful. thank you for these photos.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Sunrise over 'Lemon Drop'


----------



## fmueller (Mar 14, 2012)

Sunset at Seguin light









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## skalashn (Jun 28, 2011)

Stormy clouds at sunset, Western Islands of Georgian Bay, Canada


----------



## binhtruong (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## tsell (Dec 9, 2012)

Sunset over Lake Champlain, south of Valcour Island.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

Anchored in the Merchant Islands, Penobscot Bay.


----------



## Sailstrong (Sep 11, 2017)

Shoreside in Thunderbolt, Georgia as "Blue Too" enjoys the Sunset.


----------



## Triumphant (Aug 13, 2014)

Rio Dulce Guatemala, 9th October 2020


----------



## dh27 (Oct 21, 2018)

Bristol, RI


----------



## Lawdogme (Nov 6, 2020)

V


----------



## Lawdogme (Nov 6, 2020)

Portland, Maine, summer 2020


----------



## Lawdogme (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Lawdogme (Nov 6, 2020)

Portland, Maine


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Southport CT


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Sunrise, Banana River, Florida


----------



## Halcyon1 (Oct 29, 2012)

Taken during a UK yacht delivery...


----------



## stuartengland (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Ganmao (Jan 6, 2021)

Some sunsets are beautiful, and the pixels are not very high, otherwise they can be more beautiful.


----------



## Dreadpiratkevin (Jan 23, 2021)

Henderson Harbor NY on Lake Ontario 





Photobucket | The safer way to store your photos


The safer way to store your photos




app.photobucket.com


----------



## Dreadpiratkevin (Jan 23, 2021)

Trying again...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlanRock (Feb 26, 2013)

Chesapeake City - off of the C&D Canal


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

From our Mooring in 2019:


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Sunset, Banana River, near Cape Canaveral


----------



## Xbioman (Jan 29, 2021)

Green flash - Raiatea 9 Jan 2021


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## Mr B (Dec 23, 2011)

Towamba River, Kiah inlet, Near Eden, 3 days ago, 
This is a Multihull mooring only as its only 4 feet deep to get into the river,


----------



## Qimamal (May 31, 2021)

When I was looking through this section, I was stuck on it for 30 minutes, all the pictures are beautiful. You can look at these beautiful sunsets forever.


----------



## RichF28 (Jun 17, 2015)

Sunset at Capers inlet, SC....


----------



## ThereYouAre (Sep 21, 2016)

Picture of the mothership from my dearly departed dinghy in the Dry Tortugas at sunset.


----------



## Sailstrong (Sep 11, 2017)

An "Old Girl" meets the Sunset in on Grey's Creek, Surry, VA. 







From a recent delivery, West Palm to Surry.


----------



## Mason93 (Jun 7, 2021)

Oh my God, the pictures are beautiful. At sunset and dawn, you can see eternity, it’s incredibly beautiful, you can’t even imagine. I really like these pictures, and I look at them and I just relax


----------



## Dreadpiratkevin (Jan 23, 2021)

Cape Vincent NY, gateway to the St Lawrence River. Last weekend.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Sint Maarten. 
No filters. 
I like this because of the almost industrial juxtaposition of the arch, equipment and the sunset. 
Taken on my phone so...


----------



## Angus Og (Apr 21, 2021)

FROM THE FARTHEST REACHS OF COROVA BEACH..LAST WINTER.


----------



## Angus Og (Apr 21, 2021)

Wild horses on my front yard at the Northern reaches of Corova Beach in the OBX


----------



## Markis114 (Aug 26, 2021)

Dawn on an early foggy morning ...








www.worktime.com/


----------



## Markis114 (Aug 26, 2021)

Today I saw off the sunset


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Last night we had Sundowners on another boat so was able to snap a pic of Sea Life with Sandy Island, Carriacou, Grenada in the background.









No filters, just a snap with the phone, no colour enhancements etc.

Mark


----------



## Klazien1711 (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Here's one I took about 30 minutes ago from Rodney Bay Marina in St. Lucia:


(click on image to expand)


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Zanshin said:


> Here's one I took about 30 minutes ago from Rodney Bay Marina in St. Lucia:
> 
> 
> (click on image to expand)


We were looking at the same clouds from Carriacou.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> We were looking at the same clouds from Carriacou.


Years ago I saw a stunning sunset from my window and then read/saw a pic from A ballet dancer in NYC who saw and loved the same one... Heck it's the same sky we share.

This discussion reminds me of a lovely sailing lady I met years ago in the Caribbean,

NANA

I have not a crystal

Nor relic nor stone

For you to keep

As a memory of me

Safe in your home

I have only my thoughts

And good wishes for you

To hold in my heart

As we sail the same blue

When out there at night

Alone with heavenly light

Keep this clear as you gaze off

to infinite light

That a sailor out there

Keeps a piece

Of your spirit

Safe in his place

When sparkles glitter

O'er waves so bright

In daytime too

I'll remember your light

Nana, spirit so pure

Nana, heart so kind

A sailor so out there

Forever, now a place in my mind

Though oceans apart

It's the same sea we sail

The same dream we share

The same force that drives

Our sails over there

A life full of freedom

A life of concern

For wisdom and kindness

Yet no one to spurn

I leave you now

To our one planet earth

To discover and cherish

What each one is worth

Our time has been short

We don't make the rules

The game must go on

We know we're not fools

We captain our ships

Through calm seas or gale

Seeking some dream

While passing a whale

Time to weigh anchor

And time to make way

Fair winds and following seas

May Nana find each and every day​


----------



## Steve Bateman (Aug 10, 2016)

koh Lanta Thaland


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

Bell’s Creek, VA
















Deale, MD


----------



## Klazien1711 (Feb 26, 2021)

View attachment 141663

View attachment 141662

View attachment 141660

View attachment 141661


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

I need a ruling on this one from tonight:








Does it count as a sailing sunset if I spend all day fixing up the boat and was heading back from the marina?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

That's enticement to finish fixing and get on board! 
Beatifully intense red!


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Port Jefferson N.Y. sunrise


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)




----------

